# Ladies who got the Brazilian Keratin Treatment: Updates on BKT and questions



## bravenewgirl87 (Mar 4, 2008)

How are you caring for your hair? Are you doing the same things that you were doing before when your hair was relaxed? How do you maintain the BKT? 

Can you transition to natural with the BKT?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 4, 2008)

bump...really interested in this......


----------



## brittanynic16 (Mar 4, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> How are you caring for your hair? Are you doing the same things that you were doing before when your hair was relaxed? How do you maintain the BKT?
> 
> Can you transition to natural with the BKT?


 

I treat my hair like I would if I had a relaxer. I wash, condition, rollerset and moisturize when needed. All I do to maintain it is use little direct heat & stay away from shampoos with sodium chloride. I am sure you could transition because that it kind of what I am doing. I textuzired my hair which had little or no affect of my texture & it began to break. So, I did the BTK & got a cut and that has helped a lot. So, when I did the treatment my hair almost the same texture as when I was natural hair but I am looking forward to cutting the text. hair out and being completly natural and just using the BTK. 

I have had the treatment for about 3 weeks and I really like it.


----------



## JLove74 (Mar 4, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I treat my hair like I would if I had a relaxer. I wash, condition, rollerset and moisturize when needed. All I do to maintain it is use little direct heat & stay away from shampoos with sodium chloride. I am sure you could transition because that it kind of what I am doing. I textuzired my hair which had little or no affect of my texture & it began to break. So, I did the BTK & got a cut and that has helped a lot. So, when I did the treatment my hair almost the same texture as when I was natural hair but I am looking forward to cutting the text. hair out and being completly natural and just using the BTK.
> 
> I have had the treatment for about 3 weeks and I really like it.



but if you use BTK, you wouldn't be natural, right?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Mar 4, 2008)

The treatment will eventually wear off and my hair will return to whatever conditon it was b4 I used the treatment. To answer your question, I would be natural. But, I really don't care about the "label" it gives me. I just want to wear my hair straight for an extended period of time without using relaxers and be able to wear my bush if I change my mind one day without cutting off all my hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 4, 2008)

how do you like the treatment????


----------



## JLove74 (Mar 4, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> The treatment will eventually wear off and my hair will return to whatever conditon it was b4 I used the treatment. To answer your question, I would be natural. But, I really don't care about the "label" it gives me. I just want to wear my hair straight for an extended period of time without using relaxers and be able to wear my bush if I change my mind one day without cutting off all my hair.



so, when you wet your hair is it straight or curly?  I was under the thinking that anything applied to the hair to permanently change the texture of your hair would have to grow out like a relaxer.  But are you saying that with this you can be straight one day (without having to use a dryer) and curly the next (with just wetting it)?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Mar 4, 2008)

I like the treatment a lot. I plan to keep it up for a long time.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Mar 4, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> so, when you wet your hair is it straight or curly? I was under the thinking that anything applied to the hair to permanently change the texture of your hair would have to grow out like a relaxer. But are you saying that with this you can be straight one day (without having to use a dryer) and curly the next (with just wetting it)?


 
The treatment takes 2 to 4 months to wear off. Here is a little information for the site that sales the product that I used.

http://globalkeratin.com/Conceito.aspx

*Brazilian Keratin Treatment* 

The Keratin Treatment is an innovative process that transforms the hair in its entirety. The treatment is keratin based, keratin is the primary protein of the skin, hair and nails. This natural substance gives hair the ability to return to its original healthy, shiny, smooth state. 

Unlike other products available in the market, such as relaxers or the Japanese thermal conditioning, the Keratin Treatment straightens the hair without damaging or changing its texture. The treatment can be use in all hair types, including chemically treated hair (colored, permed, relaxed, highlighted and bleached). The Keratin Treatment is also knows as Brazilian Keratin Treatment, Brazilian Straightening System, Progressive Straightening, Brazilian Blowout and Escova Progressiva among others.

The application process lasts anywhere from 1.5 to 4 hours depending on the length and thickness of the hair. After product is applied, it is sealed with a hot iron which traps moisture, hydrates the hair and creates a glossy finish. Results are visible immediately after treatment is completed, clients are amazed to say the least. Hair looks healthy and youthful, it resembles children’s hair.

Taking care of the hair after the Keratin Treatment is applied is effortless. The amount of time required to style hair will decrease dramatically, in some cases is wash and go. Others require some blow drying and minimum styling time. This treatment restores hair resiliency: humidity, rain or sweat will no longer affect the hairstyle. No more frizzy hair!

The results last two to four months, the treatment fades progressively as hair is washed. As clients repeat the treatment every few months or so, you will be able to observe the improved quality of hair grown after the Keratin Treatment was applied. 

This revolutionary process was developed in Brazil, and is now available in the US and other markets in North America, Latin America and Europe.


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 4, 2008)

So is it curly or straight when you wash it?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Mar 4, 2008)

Straight. It won't be curly until it wears off


----------



## Aveena (Mar 4, 2008)

..... thanks for the review. I'm going to have to look into this further. 

eta:

interesting... the process seems very involved.  How long did it take?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 4, 2008)

Does it matter what your original hair texture is (i.e. type 2 or 3 only)? Or can it work on all hair types?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Mar 4, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Does it matter what your original hair texture is (i.e. type 2 or 3 only)? Or can it work on all hair types?


 
I am a 4a. Even with the textuzier I was no looser than a 3c (if that) and it worked well for me. But, I guess I can't really say until I do my next treatment (in 4 weeks) and I have more new growth.


----------



## hopeful (Mar 4, 2008)

Loved the pics in your fotki. Your hair looks very silky and pretty. Please keep us updated on how you do with the Keratin treatment over time.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 16, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I am a 4a. Even with the textuzier I was no looser than a 3c (if that) and it worked well for me. But, I guess I can't really say until I do my next treatment (in 4 weeks) and I have more new growth.


 
Thanks for the info. Does this treatment make it easier to blowdry? I am going to research this treatment!


----------



## cubanit (Mar 17, 2008)

Its been three months for me. Im gonna get it done again may 2oth. I still love it.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Pretty hair ladies 

are either of you ladies doing it yourself?

if you are going to a professional, how much does it cost you each time?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 19, 2008)

if you wash ur hair once a month, will it last longer?


----------



## janisloren (Mar 19, 2008)

where did u get it done in d.c or denver


----------



## crazydaze911 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just got the BKT done last friday. I was sad to find out that sodium chloride is not only in shampoos, but also in conditioners - including Aveda smooth (the blue one) giovanni, and K-pak. I was just wondering, all of you that have had it done - what shampoo and conditioner do you use?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Apr 2, 2008)

bump...........


----------



## chocolatesis (May 7, 2008)

I just got the BKT done, actually, I did it myself and I LOVE the result. My hair feels soooo smooth and silky. I love that it doesn't dry up during the day. One of the reasons I never really liked to wear my hair out is that it always dried out so much during the day, but now it doesn't. 

I naturally have a 4b texture, but with the BKT, my hair feels like a 4a. I just wanted to post for those ladies who are seriously considering having it done. 

I know people probably think I'm crazy for doing it myself, but I wore a mask and I had a fan right in my face, as well as windows open. I wouldn't suggest anyone do it themselves--that was just my choice.


----------



## JLove74 (May 7, 2008)

chocolatesis said:


> I just got the BKT done, actually, I did it myself and I LOVE the result. My hair feels soooo smooth and silky. I love that it doesn't dry up during the day. One of the reasons I never really liked to wear my hair out is that it always dried out so much during the day, but now it doesn't.
> 
> I naturally have a 4b texture, but with the BKT, my hair feels like a 4a. I just wanted to post for those ladies who are seriously considering having it done.
> 
> I know people probably think I'm crazy for doing it myself, but I wore a mask and I had a fan right in my face, as well as windows open. I wouldn't suggest anyone do it themselves--that was just my choice.


 
so are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## chocolatesis (May 7, 2008)

I'm relaxed.


----------



## indefinite (May 7, 2008)

chocolatesis said:


> I'm relaxed.


Wow! You go girl!


----------



## JLove74 (May 7, 2008)

chocolatesis said:


> I'm relaxed.


 
WOW - that's all I can say.  You gotta whole lotta nerve, I'd be scared to do it period, but on relaxed hair even more.  

But hey, if it works for you **tumbs up**


----------



## MissRissa (May 7, 2008)

yeah can we get a list of shampoos/conditioners you can use with this.  I'm considering permanently coloring my hair again this fall (even though I swore off color for 08) and if I do, I think I may use this.  

Can I get a picture of someone's hair after they've washed it?  is there no curl/wave pattern at all?  I'm a trusty wash n goer, i wouldnt know what to do with no curl.


----------



## chocolatesis (May 7, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> WOW - that's all I can say. You gotta whole lotta nerve, I'd be scared to do it period, but on relaxed hair even more.
> 
> But hey, if it works for you **tumbs up**


 

I know. It's not for everyone. Actually, it works pretty well on relaxed hair. Supposedly, since the hair has already been chemically treated, the BKT can penetrate better.


----------



## chocolatesis (May 7, 2008)

MissRissa said:


> yeah can we get a list of shampoos/conditioners you can use with this. I'm considering permanently coloring my hair again this fall (even though I swore off color for 08) and if I do, I think I may use this.
> 
> Can I get a picture of someone's hair after they've washed it? is there no curl/wave pattern at all? I'm a trusty wash n goer, i wouldnt know what to do with no curl.


 

I've only washed my hair once after doing the treatment. It was very slick and smooth after washing and lays down flatter. It seems to dry faster, and definitely smoother. My underprocessed parts are still wavy/curly but soooo much softer and smoother. I suffered a lot of breakage last summer due to underprocessed hair. I wish I had discovered this sooner. I know I wouldn't have had all that breakage since the treatment makes your hair stronger. 

I know that you have to avoid products that contain sodium chloride. So far, I've just been using Elucence. I'm going to wash my hair tonight, so I'll try to take a picture of it right after it's washed.


----------



## MissRissa (May 7, 2008)

thanks chocolatesis, im texlaxed so im hoping i would still have a wave pattern.  but every couple of years I end up chopping off like 6 inches and having to start from like neck/shoulder length because the color ate up my hair.  I'm hoping if I use this, I will be able to retain length because my hair will be stronger and won't have all that breakage.  cause im pretty much like a crackhead when it comes to color.  im feenin.


----------



## chocolatesis (May 9, 2008)

I actually don't have a camera. I just have the camera on my cell phone, so these pictures didn't come out very clear. 

My hair is wet in both pictures--right after being towel dried. My hair usually doesn't lay this flat after it's towel dried. In the second picture you can kind of see my wavy roots. The BKT didn't straighten them. It just made them smoother and more manageable. The comb just glides right through. Sorry if they're not clear enough.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 21, 2008)

chocolatesis said:


> I just got the BKT done, actually, I did it myself and I LOVE the result. My hair feels soooo smooth and silky. I love that it doesn't dry up during the day. One of the reasons I never really liked to wear my hair out is that it always dried out so much during the day, but now it doesn't.
> 
> I naturally have a 4b texture, but with the BKT, my hair feels like a 4a. I just wanted to post for those ladies who are seriously considering having it done.
> 
> I know people probably think I'm crazy for doing it myself, but I wore a mask and I had a fan right in my face, as well as windows open. I wouldn't suggest anyone do it themselves--that was just my choice.


 
Bumping! Where did you get the products to do this yourself? Thanks

Also, how long does it last before you have to get another treatment?


----------



## vkb247 (Jul 21, 2008)

BUMP 4 more results!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Jul 21, 2008)

ok - so i think i'm in denial!  I think it has finally worn off but i dont want to believe it and have still been staying away from sodium chloride just to be sure.  my demarcation line is getting a little more difficult and i have a little more shedding than i did when the BKT was fresh - so either its gone  or its just summer issues.  i initially said i would do it once a year, so lets so what happens.  it did really burn my eyes and the dominican lady who did it felt like she was REALLY abusing my hair, but i liked the result, so i'm still thinking.......  the good news is that i've been using more oils and my hair is more manageable even with the BKT wearing off. and by the way - that new Aveda dry remedy conditioner is safe to use - wippee!


----------



## princessnad (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm transitioning with BKT (9 months into the transition). My hair dries straight instead of wavy when I dry it in a bun (since that is what I normally do).  I co-wash almost every day and it is just starting to ware off a little bit 1 month later.  It is still nowhere close to my natural hair texture.  I plan to do it every 2 months. My hair is so much more conditioned and silky.  It needs way less product and it has cut down my flat ironing time to 15-20 minutes when it used to take 2+hours. I love my BKT and with it I think I can transition until whenever I feel like cutting (probably 3 years+). I do it myself at home.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Oct 17, 2008)

For those who are doing it yourselves, where do u guys get it from?


----------



## Katrice (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone using a free formaldehyde formula?


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Oct 20, 2008)

My research: http://www.topix.com/forum/city/delray-beach-fl/T1JF9N2KG0TFANTEP/p55

I did some research on a couple of sites and this is what I've learned and understood:

1.  BKT is NOT permanent, it's not like a relaxer.  Its used to relax the curl/make hair less frizzy.  You can have natural hair and use bkt.  You can have relaxed hair and use bkt.

2.  Porous (relaxed and/or colored) hair is a better candidate than non-chemically altered (virgin) to get this treatment.

3.  If you do have virgin hair, it might not do as you want/ make your hair straight w/o flat ironing, but the condition of your hair will be better.

4.  There are different BKT treatments.  The higher the formaldehyde percentage, the longer the results last.  Those that dont have formaldehyde use ether.  in any case, you need proper ventilation.  Results can last up to 4 months.

5. You have to use special shampoo (sodium chloride free and salt free) and conditioners.  Elucence and Purology were names I recognized.

6. Names of bkt inspired processes:  Coppola, Marcia Tiextrahttp://www.braziliankeratin.com/, the Kerastase Institute (please see before and after pics on the Afro hair)

What I need to know:

My hair is EXTREMELY porous, and I am looking into getting this treatment done.  I'm transitioning to texturized hair.  My plan is to get it done professionally for the first couple of times, then do it at home.  I can see me doing this often (4 to 5x's a year) as I can't find anything to remedy my overly porous hair.  

I'm scared to do this as, are there any ppl with experience with AA hair that do this??  Just saying.. i'd feel more comfortable having an AA stylist of some sort..

Sorry for the long post, I guess i want to know what my hair will look like afterwards.  And if anyone can offer a salon in the NY area that does bkt, or the kerastase treatment, pls let me know!!

Thank you!!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 20, 2008)

all of the afro hair shots just looks like relaxed hair that has been badly air dried  or blow dried with no product.  it does not look like natural hair.  i want to see before and afters of natural hair.


----------



## princessnad (Oct 20, 2008)

I get mine here: http://www.bestkeratin.com/Produto.aspx

I got 4%. Did the job.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Oct 20, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I get mine here: http://www.bestkeratin.com/Produto.aspx
> 
> I got 4%. Did the job.





.. is that fda approved??  how did you keep the fumes away??


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Oct 20, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> all of the afro hair shots just looks like relaxed hair that has been badly air dried  or blow dried with no product.  it does not look like natural hair.  i want to see before and afters of natural hair.



im sorry if I disappointed you.  they use the word 'afro' when that's not really what it is..


----------



## princessnad (Oct 20, 2008)

From what I know, experts disagree on what is a safe level of formaldehyde.  I agree with this site that says "pick your poison and research it."  I did a lot of research which made me comfortable with my decision. Each individual has to do his or her own.  

I am unsure about the FDA safe levels because I think they do it by ppm which is different from % in aqueous solution.  This site makes reference to the FDA regulations being 37% at least at some point in time for food additives, but it is quite possible that it is different for cosmetics.

ETA: To keep the fumes away, I have a fan that blows directly in my face. I wear a mask and gloves and I keep my windows open. The windows are quite large and let a lot of air in.  It does irritate my eyes though if I turn away from the fan for too long so I am sure there some bad stuff happening there lol.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Oct 20, 2008)

how is the treatment working for you?   how often do you do the treatment and how do you wear your hair on a regular basis (wash & go?, straight?) do you blowdry/wash&set once a week?


----------



## princessnad (Oct 20, 2008)

I usually wear my hair in a bun after I co-wash about every other day or so (it varies).  Every thursday I try to do a style of some sort.  I have been flat ironing because I am so excited about the difference in time it takes from being 9+ months post (transitioning) to being BKT'd. Before it would take me well over an hour minimum.  Now it takes me about 15 minutes.  I recently bought caruso steam rollers so I am still figuring out how to do that but my hair dries with just very slight waves in the natural part and completely straight, smooth and silky in the relaxed part. After I figure out the caruso (been researching some techniques), I will post pics in my fotki.

I do the treatment every 2 months (planned) and I like it.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 20, 2008)

I did the treatment once and loved it, but it was expensive to do at the salon, and the whole eye burning thing bothered me - lol.  But i really really liked it.  Someone on this board (i only remember her real name, not her username so i wont write it) recommended me to a spot in bronx newyork that does a kinda 'imitation BKT'.  It was almost half the price, has no smell or burning or formaldehyde, and works REALLY well.  if not equal to the bkt, then just pretty darn close.  its called Keratina - and im sure there are others.  I would ask around in dominican and puertorican salons for the keratina or anything similar.  The guy who did my hair said he tried BKT, but once he saw it was burning through his gloves, he figured it wasnt safe and now he loves the keratina..... just a thought for those of you skeptics.  Either way - adding keratin, bkt, keratina - whatever you want to call it is GREAT.  relaxed or texlaxed results with easy styling and no permanent commitment - wears off in two or three months like a dye rinse..  I could do a friggin commercial for the stuff - lol.

p.s. the third pic in my siggy is after bkt, the fourth is after the keratina...


----------



## MissRissa (Oct 20, 2008)

i'm really thinking about trying this early next year after i color but im so afraid that after I stop getting the treatments, my hair won't curl up the same anymore.  i know they say it wears off but still.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Oct 20, 2008)

*Miss Rissa*, You can try the formaldehyde/ether free formula. It's the Ether/Formaldehyde that makes it stay straight.


Even if you do it regular, your curls will always come back... but only in like 2-3 months.

PS. I think I might do it...  going off to research Keratina..


----------



## imstush (Oct 20, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> I did the treatment once and loved it, but it was expensive to do at the salon, and the whole eye burning thing bothered me - lol. But i really really liked it. Someone on this board (i only remember her real name, not her username so i wont write it) recommended me to a spot in bronx newyork that does a kinda 'imitation BKT'. It was almost half the price, has no smell or burning or formaldehyde, and works REALLY well. if not equal to the bkt, then just pretty darn close. its called Keratina - and im sure there are others. I would ask around in dominican and puertorican salons for the keratina or anything similar. The guy who did my hair said he tried BKT, but once he saw it was burning through his gloves, he figured it wasnt safe and now he loves the keratina..... just a thought for those of you skeptics. Either way - adding keratin, bkt, keratina - whatever you want to call it is GREAT. relaxed or texlaxed results with easy styling and no permanent commitment - wears off in two or three months like a dye rinse.. I could do a friggin commercial for the stuff - lol.
> 
> p.s. the third pic in my siggy is after bkt, the fourth is after the keratina...


 
I actually like the way your hair look with Keratina.  Maybe this will be my relaxer fix.  I am so tempted...this will be a nice substitute.  Do you have any links?  not getting much from google.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, i didnt have much luck with google either. everything talks about the regular BKT, and the name Keratina is somewhat generic.  i went to the salon and got the treatment on the recommendation of someone here at LHCF.  I already had the BKT and she said it was similar w/out the smell or eye burning so i went to the salon and spoke with the stylist.  I like what he had to say and so i got it done.  I see signs for keratin treatments in a lot of dominican places - i live in NYC so they are everywhere.  Where do you live?  The stylist didnt really tell me the brand, he swore i could look it up by typing Keratin - but there are two many choices with that.   Im gonna look up the username of the girl who recommended it to me and you can PM her
brb


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 20, 2008)

peacensoul is her username

BTW - im sorry i dont have a before and after pic, but the diff was dramatic from wet wash to after the treatment. even the stylist was crying that he hadnt take a before pic.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Oct 22, 2008)

How much is this Keratina??


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 23, 2008)

My hair is the length in the last pic of my siggy - alittle below APL and he charged me $150.  Another girl was only charged $125.  As opposed to the BKT - which cost me $270.  The results are pretty much the same but without the harsh smell.


----------



## taj (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if Mega-tek can be used with this treatment?!! I'm interested in this but I have to do my research first. TIA


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 24, 2008)

I asked the same question last week - lol (cant find the link now though).  I've been told they can be used safely in conjunction with each other.  And since BKT is keratin and the MT is protein, it makes sense.  Many members on here use both......


----------



## Stella 972 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there, sorry a bit of novice on the subject but can it be used on relaxed hair???? can someone answer me pleasssse.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 24, 2008)

Stella 972 said:


> Hi there, sorry a bit of novice on the subject but can it be used on relaxed hair???? can someone answer me pleasssse.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Ok - im just gonna continue posting all up in here - just cuz i'm bored and know the answers - lol. 
Yes, it can be used on relaxed and natural all the same.  Its supposed to last longer on relaxed hair and is recommended for colored hair as well.  It reinforces the hair with keratin and will make it stronger against breakage and shiny (the reason relaxed heads like it) and easily styled and easy to manage/detangle (the reason naturals like it).  Just keep in mind - its not permanent (wears off in a couple months) and b/c of this, whenever you do it, you have to do the whole head, rather than just the roots.  hth..


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 24, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I get mine here: http://www.bestkeratin.com/Produto.aspx
> 
> I got 4%. Did the job.


 
So are you a licensed cosmetologist?  What do you think about Pravana which I can get without a license?  I'm thinking I just want the keratin infusion to correct past damage.


----------



## Saida (Oct 25, 2008)

can u get this done in Alabama


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Oct 26, 2008)

hahaaa...


  serious??

JK, im sure you can find something in a nearby.. like, state or something...


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Oct 26, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I get mine here: http://www.bestkeratin.com/Produto.aspx
> 
> I got 4%. Did the job.



ummm, hey.  I've been stalking you for a week or two (three) nowlook  .. when you gonna put up pics from your BKT???

do it, do it, doo ittttt!!!


----------



## princessnad (Oct 26, 2008)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> ummm, hey. I've been stalking you for a week or two (three) nowlook .. when you gonna put up pics from your BKT???
> 
> do it, do it, doo ittttt!!!


 

 Lol sorry you can check out the pics in my LHCF profile.


----------



## princessnad (Oct 26, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> So are you a licensed cosmetologist? What do you think about Pravana which I can get without a license? I'm thinking I just want the keratin infusion to correct past damage.


 
Sending you a PM.


----------



## taj (Oct 27, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> I asked the same question last week - lol (cant find the link now though).  I've been told they can be used safely in conjunction with each other.  And since BKT is keratin and the MT is protein, it makes sense.  Many members on here use both......



Ok, thank you so much!


----------



## Auburn (Oct 28, 2008)

Same thickness? curl pattern doesnt change ANY?


----------



## Ediese (Oct 28, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> Ok - im just gonna continue posting all up in here - just cuz i'm bored and know the answers - lol.
> Yes, it can be used on relaxed and natural all the same. Its supposed to last longer on relaxed hair and is recommended for colored hair as well. It reinforces the hair with keratin and will make it stronger against breakage and shiny (the reason relaxed heads like it) and easily styled and easy to manage/detangle (the reason naturals like it). Just keep in mind - its not permanent (wears off in a couple months) and b/c of this, whenever you do it, you have to do the whole head, rather than just the roots. hth..


 
Thanks for posting this. I'm seriously going to look into this. Even if my hair doesn't get straight, if this helps make it softer and more manageable, that will be great. The Culture Salon in Houston does it, but I have to find out if it's the one with no formaldehyde.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I use a heat protectant before flatironing but after applying the treatment?


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 28, 2008)

Bumping.....


----------



## princessnad (Oct 28, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Can I use a heat protectant before flatironing but after applying the treatment?


 

my directions say absolutely no product before or 3 days after the treatment.  not even conditioner.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooooh. ....


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Oct 28, 2008)

so this treatment last for 2-3 mos dpending on if your relaxed or natural, your hair stays straight when washed and your hair reverts back to is regular texture after 2-3 mos?(no demarcation line, no difference in textures, just silkier smoother hair) your hair can be washed and styled has normal 3 days after use


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 29, 2008)

Auburn said:


> Can I use a heat protectant before flatironing but after applying the treatment?



u shouldnt need one.  the treatment itself is kinda wet - it IS the heat protectant - its a coating like using a serum or smthg, keeping hair moisturized underneath and easy to heat style.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 29, 2008)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> so this treatment last for 2-3 mos dpending on if your relaxed or natural, your hair stays straight when washed and your hair reverts back to is regular texture after 2-3 mos?(no demarcation line, no difference in textures, just silkier smoother hair) your hair can be washed and styled has normal 3 days after use



for me - my hair keeps some wave/texture when wet (just like when i was relaxed) but its easier to detangle and if i wanted it straight it would take 30 mins under the dryer rather than an hour - for people who are short on time.  and the demarcation line is MUCH less noticeable.


----------



## Auburn (Oct 29, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> u shouldnt need one.  the treatment itself is kinda wet - it IS the heat protectant - its a coating like using a serum or smthg, keeping hair moisturized underneath and easy to heat style.



Thank you for your feed back.
Im interested in this.


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Oct 29, 2008)

crazydaze your natural right? what's your texture? does your hair still look natural can you still wear natural styles (twists, braid outs) sorry for the questions I just don't want my hair permanetly straight, I want something that I can still wear natural styles but no knots and tangles. if I were to just do it twice a year will this give me  what im looking for?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Oct 29, 2008)

NEWYORK20004 said:


> crazydaze your natural right? what's your texture? does your hair still look natural can you still wear natural styles (twists, braid outs) sorry for the questions I just don't want my hair permanetly straight, I want something that I can still wear natural styles but no knots and tangles. if I were to just do it twice a year will this give me  what im looking for?



i've been transitioning since dec 06 - so half natural, i guess.  i think i am a 3c, mixed with 4a.  I can still wear wash and gos and braid outs but never had the hair for a poof or anything like that.  its pretty much comparable to a texlax (less tangles but still has texture) w/out the permanency.


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Oct 29, 2008)

crazydaze thanks for your help


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 3, 2008)

no problem - i like to feel semi-usefull 
ok - just for you guys - i took a pic of my wet  hair after i washed yesterday.


----------



## imstush (Nov 3, 2008)

Crazydaze...I made an apt for Saturday.  I'm getting the relaxer bug, so figured I would do this instead.  Thanks for the info


----------



## ChoKitty (Nov 3, 2008)

I just did BKT for the first time on Thursday. I washed today. I'm sad I didn't take a picture of my hair. I have a few pictures I took later that day with my cat, and in some of them you can see the shine at least, on my journal. Direct link here  I did the treatment myself, it was easy for me. (Of course, I never say do it yourself.  Just because I take the chance, doesn't mean everyone should.) The fumes only really bothered me when I was APPLYING it. And then, it just made my eyes water a bit. I loved how it turned out. The newgrowth right up against my scalp, I couldn't get...but the rest of the new growth came out mostly straight...its still got a wave to it, but that's okay, I can get a comb through it. I was three of four months past relaxer. My hair likes to build static though, so by today, it was a _little_ poofy from static since I couldn't tie it back or use clips...but it was wash day. Its air drying now, I washed using Hair One, and applied my coconut oil. So far, its staying straight. Its about 80% dry and it isn't poofy. Which is good. If my hair is going to poof, it does so well before its dry.


edit: I did use a fan blowing directly on my face, and I aired the room.


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm really interested in this, especially if there are milder formulas that allow you to retain some of your texture.

BKT (or similar products) users;

I would like to see:
*pictures of wet hair
*pictures of braid outs / twist outs
*air-dried pictures

I would like to hear:
* whether the treatment has made your hair weaker / stronger
* whether it has reduced breakage and split ends and increased retention, or had no effect at all.

I'll be watching this (and waiting for the price to decrease ).


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 3, 2008)

bump*****************


----------



## ChoKitty (Nov 3, 2008)

That's mine airdried...I had it in a clippie, so its got a bend in it, but its laying flat other than that.


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 4, 2008)

YamisGirl said:


> That's mine airdried...I had it in a clippie, so its got a bend in it, but its laying flat other than that.



Thanks for your post.

Your hair looks very much like relaxed hair (with a bit of texture left in). Are there any differences that you can think of?

Also my questions (adding to the ones above):
* has the treatment made your hair weaker / stronger?
* has it reduced breakage and split ends and increased retention, or had no effect at all?
* is combing your hair easier?
* does the treatment make your hair stiff ? (that would be my worry, given that it is a *keratin* treatment)

Thank you so much.


----------



## princessnad (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is my airdried pic from today


----------



## Solitude (Nov 4, 2008)

Ediese said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm seriously going to look into this. Even if my hair doesn't get straight, if this helps make it softer and more manageable, that will be great. *The Culture Salon in Houston does it*, but I have to find out if it's the one with no formaldehyde.



Yea! Just in case I ever decide to do this, I can get it done when I go home .


----------



## Ediese (Nov 4, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Here is my airdried pic from today


 
Wow I just looked at your album, and saw that you're transitioning. It looked like you had a lot of new growth, but this pic makes your hair look really straight. I love it!


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Nov 4, 2008)

YamisGirl said:


> I just did BKT for the first time on Thursday. I washed today. I'm sad I didn't take a picture of my hair. I have a few pictures I took later that day with my cat, and in some of them you can see the shine at least, on my journal. http://chokitty.blogspot.com/ I did the treatment myself, it was easy for me. (Of course, I never say do it yourself.  Just because I take the chance, doesn't mean everyone should.) The fumes only really bothered me when I was APPLYING it. And then, it just made my eyes water a bit. I loved how it turned out. The newgrowth right up against my scalp, I couldn't get...but the rest of the new growth came out mostly straight...its still got a wave to it, but that's okay, I can get a comb through it. I was three of four months past relaxer. My hair likes to build static though, so by today, it was a _little_ poofy from static since I couldn't tie it back or use clips...but it was wash day. Its air drying now, I washed using Hair One, and applied my coconut oil. So far, its staying straight. Its about 80% dry and it isn't poofy. Which is good. If my hair is going to poof, it does so well before its dry.
> 
> 
> edit: I did use a fan blowing directly on my face, and I aired the room.


 
Which BKT treatment did you use and where did you order it from?  

Ladies, i'm still on a search for a place that does it in manhattan for a reasonable price.  I found an asian place that does in Forest hills.. but I dunno if i want to do it there for thier lack of knowledge w my (our) textured hair.  i'm planning on using BKT for like, ever.  I'm currently still relaxing my hair (not bone straight) but this could help extend relaxer time/keep my hair very healthy.

Also, for those that dont know, you have to use one w ether or formaldehyde as that is what gets and keeps your hair straight.  If you use one w/o it on your hair, your hair will revert (will not be stright after first wash after the bkt)


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 5, 2008)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> Also, for those that dont know, you have to use one w ether or formaldehyde as that is what gets and keeps your hair straight.  If you use one w/o it on your hair, your hair will revert (will not be stright after first wash after the bkt)


But will it still be stretched out and easier to detangle? That's a greater priority for me than straight hair.


No one is answering my questions above ...


----------



## Ediese (Nov 5, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> But will it still be stretched out and easier to detangle? That's a greater priority for me than straight hair.
> 
> 
> No one is answering my questions above ...


 
That's exactly what I'm wondering. I don't care if it doesn't straighten this bush on my head. My greatest concern is making it easier to manage..this thickness hurts to comb.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 5, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> But will it still be stretched out and easier to detangle? That's a greater priority for me than straight hair.
> 
> 
> No one is answering my questions above ...



I answered this question on page 8


----------



## Finewine (Nov 5, 2008)

YamisGirl said:


> I .
> 
> 
> edit: I did use a fan blowing directly on my face, and I aired the room.


 
your hair looks really health, shiny, and pretty in your pic!! Good job on the treatment.


----------



## vkb247 (Nov 5, 2008)

princessnad, I am curious about why you cowash so often with the BKT...


----------



## ChoKitty (Nov 5, 2008)

ebonylocs
* has the treatment made your hair weaker / stronger? My hair feels stronger. 

* has it reduced breakage and split ends and increased retention, or had no effect at all? I have only done it once, so I don't know about the retention in the long run, but less hair is coming out in my comb and brush when I do it each morning

* is combing your hair easier? My hair is a lot easier to comb. The very top, newgrowth didn't get to flat, but its soft and easier to manage.

* does the treatment make your hair stiff ? (that would be my worry, given that it is a *keratin* treatment) No, not at all. My hair was flying in the wind. Lol It still moves nice after my first wash, and is still really shiny and lays straight. My clippie caused the dents.

tuffCOOKiE
I bought the 4% from http://www.globalkeratin.com/

finewine83
Thank you.


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you Yami'sgirl and crazydaze:

More questions: 

Does getting you hair wet often make it wear off quicker?

For those that have done the treatment multiple times, what does your hair look like when it's almost worn off, *just* before you get it done again?

Thanks a lot


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 6, 2008)

On that website Yami'sgirl posted, they have a "Keep the Curl" version with no formaldehyde or ether. But they don't say what effects it has other than "smoothing and replenishing" - so is it just a protein conditioner?


----------



## Ediese (Nov 6, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> I answered this question on page 8


 
I just noticed that we stopped relaxing around the same time. If you're able to get all that new growth that straight and get more manageable hair, I have to try this out.


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 6, 2008)

I found these videos on youtube:

This girl seems to have around 3C? relaxed hair with some new growth. She got it done from root to tip. The stylist kept saying that her virgin hair is a bit more resistant to the keratin. It seems like the more porous the hair, the better it takes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhbnJphUDww&NR=1


This seems to another keratin product, but similar idea. And what's interesting is that it seems like just by combing through like a relaxer (before / without even flat ironing) you can get some curl relaxation. But maybe it doesn't last without the flat iron "bonding" step? The model looks like a natural 3 A/ B or so. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4by_fW5pKOs&feature=related


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Nov 6, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> I found these videos on youtube:
> 
> This girl seems to have around 3C? relaxed hair with some new growth. She got it done from root to tip. The stylist kept saying that her virgin hair is a bit more resistant to the keratin. It seems like the more porous the hair, the better it takes.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhbnJphUDww&NR=1
> ...




Ebonylocs, I haven't come across the second type of processing before.  It seems easier/gentler on the hair.. or is that just me?  with the other processes, im afraind of the clarifying champoo that will ruin my cuticles..


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Nov 6, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> But will it still be stretched out and easier to detangle? That's a greater priority for me than straight hair.
> 
> 
> No one is answering my questions above ...



soorryyyyy, I don't check the forum often, I'm usually in and out.  I was researching reviews on yelp.com and this one white woman with very curly hair got it done and she was really disappointed that it didnt work for her because when she washed her hair, it reverted back to curly.  it was more manageable for her and softer, but i dont know if that offers any insight to you as to what it will do to your hair.  Also, you're thinking of putting it on virgin hair right?  I'm sure it will make it stronger and softer, so it'll help since you dont want the straightening.

I haven't gotten it done yet, so all this is based on my research


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5k_nWBLd84&NR=1

This Prevana is sounding REAALLLYY good.  It says it DOESNT use formaldehyde, so I'm guessing it uses Ether   I rather formaldehyde than ether...

I like the fact that I don't have to use the flat iron at 400 degrees..

*eta:* it doesn't mention anywhere in the Prevana how long it lasts.  You do, however, have to wait 7 days before washing instead of the regular 3 w the others


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 6, 2008)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> Ebonylocs, I haven't come across the second type of processing before.  It seems easier/gentler on the hair.. or is that just me?  with the other processes, im afraind of the clarifying champoo that will ruin my cuticles..



Yes, the Pravana process does look slightly gentler. E.g. they apply the keratin product to the wet hair, let it soak in, and then wash and hood dry afterwards, rather than blowdrying the naked hair, then adding the Keratin product, the way the BKT stylists do.

As I was watching that second video I posted, I was thinking that i would just do the first half of her process, and leave out the flat ironing. I was also thinking that rollersetting the hair would be a good way to maintain tension to get more curl relaxation. Then I came across this video, which is also in the Pravana series:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsHZW-9bhJc&feature=related

They did almost precisely what I was thinking: they just used the first half of the process on this white lady's hair. Applied the keratin product, smoothed and rollerset areas that wanted volume, let the keratin product soak in, rinsed, applied the bonding product, smoothed and soaked, then rinsed again. They probably blow dried her hair to finish up. Even though our hair types are vastly different, I figure that if they could get her frizzy hair so sleek, i must be able to at least greatly smooth my 4B hair doing something similar. Who knows?


----------



## ravenmerlita (Nov 7, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Yes, the Pravana process does look slightly gentler. E.g. they apply the keratin product to the wet hair, let it soak in, and then wash and hood dry afterwards, rather than blowdrying the naked hair, then adding the Keratin product, the way the BKT stylists do.


 
Ladies -- just offering my two cents -- I've been considering the Pravana system if I relax my hair again. From what I've read, it has a chemical in it that breaks the internal bonds of the hair to straighten it out. This seems different than the BKT which I've heard just coats the hair. 

The chemical used is cysteamine and is the same as what is in the Caribbean Dream Relaxer and other relaxers/waving systems. It is supposed to be a less damaging and lower PH relaxer chemical than lye or thio.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 7, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Thank you Yami'sgirl and crazydaze:
> 
> More questions:
> 
> ...



I've only had it twice, so cant tell u if getting it wet makes it wear off quicker but i dont think so.  I'm 3/4 natural so it only lasted about 2 months and i washed once a week with the recommended shampoo (anything for color treated hair or equally gentle) and conditioner (anything w/out sodium chloride).  and then conditioner washed one day during the week (my usual routine).  I dont apply heat to my hair often so i couldnt tell you exactly what it looked like when it wore off, but i could tell by how my hair felt in the shower that it was wearing off - e.i - alittle less smooth/coated and not as easy to detangle.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ediese said:


> I just noticed that we stopped relaxing around the same time. If you're able to get all that new growth that straight and get more manageable hair, I have to try this out.



have to add a disclaimer - lol.  i got my first BKT done by a dominican and my second Keratin treatment by a man who was half dominican/half puerto rican.  im not sure if 'doing it urself' or going to another ethnicity will have the same results......


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 7, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> I found these videos on youtube:
> 
> This girl seems to have around 3C? relaxed hair with some new growth. She got it done from root to tip. The stylist kept saying that her virgin hair is a bit more resistant to the keratin. It seems like the more porous the hair, the better it takes.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhbnJphUDww&NR=1
> ...



you definitely need the flatiron for sealing. i've had both the BKT and the less potent formaldehyde free keratin.  and you have to do it from root to tip each time. there is no overlapping b/c its a coating, not a permanent process, so it just wears off and needs to be redone (comparison - its like a temporary rinse that stains ur hair rather than a permanent dye that opens ur cuticle and deposits color).


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 7, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Ladies -- just offering my two cents -- I've been considering the Pravana system if I relax my hair again. From what I've read, it has a chemical in it that breaks the internal bonds of the hair to straighten it out. This seems different than the BKT which I've heard just coats the hair.
> 
> The chemical used is cysteamine and is the same as what is in the Caribbean Dream Relaxer and other relaxers/waving systems. It is supposed to be a less damaging and lower PH relaxer chemical than lye or thio.


Is the effect permanent, or does it wear off?


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 7, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> *you definitely need the flatiron for sealing*.


I don't know. In the videos I posted, the Pravana system seemed not to necessarily need it. I.e. they had a process that involved flat-ironing for "complete curl removal" but they also had a "room temperature process" for smoothing and defrizzing. You can see with the curly haired part AA girl that the texture of her hair actually seems to have changed (her strands are smoother and more elastic) when they smoothed the stuff on the hair like a relaxer and left it to process for a while. Maybe that's because, like ravenmerlita said, it actually contains a chemical that relaxes the hair.

I had understood about the Keratin wearing off and having to do it from root to tip each time. I was just pointing out that new growth and relaxed hair takes the process at different rates.


----------



## imstush (Nov 7, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Ladies -- just offering my two cents -- I've been considering the Pravana system if I relax my hair again. From what I've read, it has a chemical in it that breaks the internal bonds of the hair to straighten it out. This seems different than the BKT which I've heard just coats the hair.
> 
> The chemical used is cysteamine and is the same as what is in the *Caribbean Dream Relaxer* and other relaxers/waving systems. It is supposed to be a less damaging and lower PH relaxer chemical than lye or thio.


 
Interesting...never heard of it


----------



## ravenmerlita (Nov 7, 2008)

ebonylocs said:


> Is the effect permanent, or does it wear off?


 
Permanent. There is a short description at naturallycurly.com _"__Pravana introduces Keratin Fusion Texture Control, a salon service that permanently straightens curly hair without thioglycolates, sodium hydroxide or formaldehyde."_

From the Pravana site: http://pravana.com/v2/vis-keratin.swf


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 8, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Permanent. There is a short description at naturallycurly.com _"__Pravana introduces Keratin Fusion Texture Control, a salon service that permanently straightens curly hair without thioglycolates, sodium hydroxide or formaldehyde."_
> 
> From the Pravana site: http://pravana.com/v2/vis-keratin.swf


Too bad it's only a salon service. No chance of getting that done in the UK. It's probably hella expensive too. 

Don't think I'll find BKT over here either.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Nov 8, 2008)

ravenmerlita said:


> Permanent. There is a short description at naturallycurly.com _"__Pravana introduces Keratin Fusion Texture Control, a salon service that permanently straightens curly hair without thioglycolates, sodium hydroxide or formaldehyde."_
> 
> From the Pravana site: http://pravana.com/v2/vis-keratin.swf




Thanks for dashing my hopes/dreams...




and saving my hair!  i dunno how I overlooked this!!!  Thank you.  

Ebs, sorry for leading you on


----------



## ebonylocs (Nov 10, 2008)

imstush said:


> Crazydaze...I made an apt for Saturday.  I'm getting the relaxer bug, so figured I would do this instead.  Thanks for the info


How did this turn out?


----------



## ravenmerlita (Nov 10, 2008)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> Thanks for dashing my hopes/dreams...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm sowwy ... I'm still thinking about getting the Pravana if the BKT doesn't work out or if I can't get my nerve up to do the BKT. My main worry about the Pravana is that I have a lye perm on the last 3-4 inches of my hair and while they *claim* the Pravana can be used over hair that is lye relaxed, I'm just not sure if I should take a chance .


----------



## sweetwhispers (Nov 11, 2008)

My sister got the BKT done, here in London in an arab salon on the edgware road. Apparently it looked nice, the first day she had it, it  now looks like blowdried hair. The middle of her hair has broken off now though. Bare in mind she doesn't DC or anything, just wears a bun. I've made her start moisturising and sealing and DCing. Her hair is around APL or a little shorter. It was expensive though.


----------



## FeelinIt (Nov 16, 2008)

princessnad said:


> From what I know, experts disagree on what is a safe level of formaldehyde.  I agree with this site that says "pick your poison and research it."  I did a lot of research which made me comfortable with my decision. Each individual has to do his or her own.
> 
> I am unsure about the FDA safe levels because I think they do it by ppm which is different from % in aqueous solution.  This site makes reference to the FDA regulations being 37% at least at some point in time for food additives, but it is quite possible that it is different for cosmetics.
> 
> ETA: To keep the fumes away, I have a fan that blows directly in my face. I wear a mask and gloves and I keep my windows open. The windows are quite large and let a lot of air in.  It does irritate my eyes though if I turn away from the fan for too long so I am sure there some bad stuff happening there lol.




So goggles then right?  check!


----------



## FeelinIt (Nov 16, 2008)

Ediese said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm seriously going to look into this. Even if my hair doesn't get straight, if this helps make it softer and more manageable, that will be great. The Culture Salon in Houston does it, but I have to find out if it's the one with no formaldehyde.



Please find out and report back.  I'm in Houston too.


----------



## alibi (Nov 30, 2008)

For those of you that have had the procedure done, did your hair go back to it's same texture after it wore off? I'm considering getting it done to have the versatility of straight hair, but I would still want my curls back by summer.  Please advise.....


----------



## junipertree (Dec 9, 2008)

I got the BKT treatment in June and I was back and forth about how I felt about it. Initially I was in love. I spent nearly 2 weeks in humid Italy in the summer and my hair did not frizz - and my hair gets puffy at just the sight of water. So I was happy. Then I really did not do much with my hair for the summer so I could not tell what, if any, difference there was. However, I now see the benefits. I only recently got a touchup so I was able to stretch for 6 months. After my touchup my hair is softer and straighter than its ever been after a touchup. I believe this is because I have been able to do my own hair, roller-setting and blow drying the roots. I have never been able to manage that. Now my hair dries faster and it stays straighter. Doing my own hair I can avoid the hairdresser blasting my hair with heat. I just touched up two weeks ago and now I really believe in the BKT. I will be getting a second treatment in January. Here are pics...(my hair is a little bent because I had it up in a comb all day but I haven't done anything since my touch up to it)


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Feb 12, 2009)

How much does it cost in your area? My stylist charges $500


----------



## crazydaze911 (Feb 13, 2009)

I live in NYC - dominicans charge about $275 (my hair touches BSL).  Caucasians will charge alot more - not sure how much more........


----------



## vkb247 (Feb 13, 2009)

This has always interested me. I see that one site says that if you use Pravana at room temperature it lasts 4 months, but if you flat iron at 450F it than it is permanent. I'm gonna look into it.

Wonder what would happen if you blowdried or flatironed your hair on low with this thing? Sounds like you'd have to be real careful either way.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2009)

ebonylocs said:


> I found these videos on youtube:
> 
> This girl seems to have around 3C? relaxed hair with some new growth. She got it done from root to tip. The stylist kept saying that her virgin hair is a bit more resistant to the keratin. It seems like the more porous the hair, the better it takes.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhbnJphUDww&NR=1
> ...


 

I checked out the you tube link and noticed the person who posted was answering questions.
One answer was this:
*globalkeratin* (1 month ago) Show Hide 
Marked as spam Reply 


Hello,
This treatment will last 3-5 months. Results vary depending on your hair type. If *your hair is virgin, results will be achieved after the second or third application a*nd if your hair is damaged it will be achieved by the first. It also depends which treatment you choose to get done. 


Anyone with 3c or 4a hair have you found this to be true? How often do you have to "straighten" your hair or can you just roller set it. Thanks


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2009)

Did research about Pravana which is just like a relaxer and found this:
Star
Fort Lauderdale, FL 
 Reply » 
|Report Abuse |Judge it! |#1234 Nov 22, 2008 
My hair stylist put the Pravana straighten treatment in my hair in July 08 and told me that it was a Brazilian Kertain Treatment. Anyway shortly I found out on research of my own that it is NOT! I am of African American decent and the product did make my hair straight however I've lost ALOT of hair in long strands every day. As of today November 22, 2008 I have short pieces of hair sticking up all over my head. The hair lost per day is amazing to every hair stylist I show. I've tried every conditioner and is now using JOICO K-PAK Moisture and Reconstruct. I use the Kendra color-care sulfate free for the shampoo. Please anyone who has any advice I am willing to listen and try a way to stop or reverse the damage. I started with a head full of very thick hair now my head of hair is thin and the strands literally come out if you just grap and slightly pull my hair, it is totally depressing! I did try in the beginning the Pravana shampoo and conditioner. If you have any suggestions please email me at [email protected] 
http://www.topix.com/forum/city/fort-lauderdale-fl/T1JF9N2KG0TFANTEP/p60

I'll post it for others interested.  I just thought the ladies should see this.


----------



## princessnad (Feb 20, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I checked out the you tube link and noticed the person who posted was answering questions.
> One answer was this:
> *globalkeratin* (1 month ago) Show Hide
> Marked as spam Reply
> ...


 
Wow haven't seen this thread in a while.

I'm 4a and at first I did it once per month. Now I go about 3 months.  The results are somewhat cumulative.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2009)

princessnad said:


> Wow haven't seen this thread in a while.
> 
> I'm 4a and at first I did it once per month. Now I go about 3 months. The results are somewhat cumulative.


 Woah Woah princess!  I HAVE to quizz you as you're a natural and I'm 3c/ with more 4a.

Your first time did it turn out well. I realize it wore off fast, but did it look good for that month?  Did it stay straight or somewhat looser after washing?

Also WHERE do you go and do you get the formaldahyde free one? Please don't leave out where you go. I see NY on your profile and I'm in NY


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2009)

Excuse the last question I notice you do your own and what kind. Someone just pmd me on a keratin w/o the form

please respond to the other questions, though


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> I live in NYC - dominicans charge about $275 (my hair touches BSL). Caucasians will charge alot more - not sure how much more........


 
You also tried the cheaper version without the form,, and that one was like $125 ish for you from what I read, right?  How much extra do you think (around I know you can't estimate) would they charge for a MBL natural?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2009)

bump
for reply(ies)


----------



## crazydaze911 (Feb 20, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> You also tried the cheaper version without the form,, and that one was like $125 ish for you from what I read, right?  How much extra do you think (around I know you can't estimate) would they charge for a MBL natural?



The woman who referred me paid $125, i paid $150 for BSL hair.  MBL is about 3 inches longer i think so maybe $160 - if you have alot of shrinkage he may not notice the length - hehe.  not sure, but call the number i PMed you.


----------



## SoCalli (Feb 20, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I checked out the you tube link and noticed the person who posted was answering questions.
> One answer was this:
> *globalkeratin* (1 month ago) Show Hide
> Marked as spam Reply
> ...


 

I have 3c hair and my sister is 4a.  We have never gotten straight hair using bkt.  Like another poster says, your hair does get looser and looser the more you use it, but ours has never gotten straight.  The healthier your hair is the less straight it will get.  I have a friend who is 4a/b with horribly damaged hair.  After doing her bkt, the damanged airs were straight after she washed her hair and the less damaged parts were curly/wavy.  Most of her hair is/was damaged though.  I think having straight hair after the process is not a good sign b/c it is indicative of serious damage (unless of course you have a relaxer then it makes sense).


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2009)

Wanted to post this as I was reading in time out ny
One available solution brand, Advanced Keratin Treatment, falls below the theoretically healthy limit of 0.2 percent. It’s distributed by Nadine Ramos, who owns the Lasio Studios Salon. Of the three distributors we spoke to, Ramos was the only one who continuously tests her product for formaldehyde levels. “Ask questions if you must do this,” Dr. Marmur suggests, “but none of it sounds like a good idea to me.” 

Here, a breakdown of which NYC salons use which solution, and the risks involved:

Advanced Keratin Treatment (no more than 0.2 percent formaldehyde)

Lasio Studios Salon (Ramos’s spot) 117 E 7th St between First Ave and Ave A (212-477-2088); $150–$500

I'm not saying I want to go there. I'm just saying that there are safe versions of this product. In addition, I looked up the mortality rates of embalmers.  I know I am insane w/ research. They did not show higher incidents of death related to sinus, nasal, or any lung cancers. The only thing that was slightly elevated (and so slight I'm talking a percertage) was for leukemia but the article said that the findings couldn't be limited to the study (as they were also smokers) so therefore there were other factors involved.   Embalmers are around this stuff all day!

Now don't get me wrong, insane levels of this stuff are a no no, but at minimized levels of low, or no formaldehyde this product seems like it can be a keeper.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2009)

foxxylisa1025 said:


> I have 3c hair and my sister is 4a. We have never gotten straight hair using bkt. Like another poster says, your hair does get looser and looser the more you use it, but ours has never gotten straight. The healthier your hair is the less straight it will get. I have a friend who is 4a/b with horribly damaged hair. After doing her bkt, the damanged airs were straight after she washed her hair and the less damaged parts were curly/wavy. Most of her hair is/was damaged though. I think having straight hair after the process is not a good sign b/c it is indicative of serious damage (unless of course you have a relaxer then it makes sense).


 
I don't mind it being curly wavy. I know mine won't be straight after hearing what you say about damaged. My hair is all natural and has been in cornrows for the past four months, I dust my ends, I eat right, I protect my hair, so I'll probably get the whole curly wavy thing and I would LOVE that LOVE it!  I just want to have hair that can make the detangling and drying process faster as now it's hell.


----------



## SoCalli (Feb 20, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I don't mind it being curly wavy. I know mine won't be straight after hearing what you say about damaged. My hair is all natural and has been in cornrows for the past four months, I dust my ends, I eat right, I protect my hair, so I'll probably get the whole curly wavy thing and I would LOVE that LOVE it!  *I just want to have hair that can make the detangling and drying process faster as now it's hell.*



That's what you will get!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the info foxylisa1025

I was wondering what you do to get your signature sleek hair. I noticed in your public profile you recommended this conditioner
http://www.frizzy2silky.com/shop/ion...le-p-5635.html

Do you use it after the keratin treatment on wash day or was that before?

What specific procedure do you use to get your look ? Thanks so much


----------



## SoCalli (Feb 21, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks for all the info foxylisa1025
> 
> I was wondering what you do to get your signature sleek hair. I noticed in your public profile you recommended this conditioner
> http://www.frizzy2silky.com/shop/ion...le-p-5635.html
> ...



I haven't done bkt in like a year.  I wasn't doing the ISH treatment then.  I haven't done the ISH treatment in a few months either.  Anyway, you wash your hair and then put a little ISH all over your hair to serve as a heat protectant.  You blowdry your hair and then put the conditioner in your hair like a relaxer.  After doing this, you take your flat iron and wrap it in foil.  You go down the length of the ends melting the little balls.  Press for a few seconds and move down the length of the hair.  After you have done the whole head, rinse the conditioner out and style like regular.  It makes my hair really shiny.  I should do one soon.  I pm'd you my regimen.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay you guys, I think for my first one, I'll go to a salon. I just wanted to get your opinion on something. What's this girl's hair type? It's from the salon I posted earlier. I think she has two types going on and was on their website. So I wanted to get an idea of how it could work on mine. They are a dominican salon and they are featured in Time out ny as being in the safe limit of no more than 2 tenths of one percent, not even close to a percent at .2  Heck there's more in my nail polish. So I wanted to get an idea of how good it could straighten my hair temporarily if it could straighten hers. Please chime in, as I am easily able to tell mine, but I get confused about other peoples, and I believe she's combed it so it looks more stretched out. Thanks


The first pic is back

Second is side

Third is how straight they got it. They say if you have short stray hairs they'll stick up the first day but then fall down (she has a few at her crown but they got hers pretty darn straight...temporarily of course which is what I love)

I am so excited about the possibility of this, and what it could do to make detangling and styling easier.  They also sell the formula at their salon so maybe I can do home treatments after (noticed that on another site, don't know if it's still true though they do sell it to stylists and those w/ tax ids...may have to call my mom and ask her to purchase. She's not a stylist but is a biz owner w/ a tax id. Heck I may even ask my mom's stylist in Ky to call them and purchase it for me. They are best friends bawhahahaha!)HMMM


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Feb 21, 2009)

Lawdy, lawdy, lawdy.  I googled this and my area and there's someone on craigslist advertising it for their salon.  $300.  Man, I really want this done but that's a bunch of money for me to spend on my hair.

I think I'm just going to pay for this lady at work to take the class so she can do it for me.  She's in cosmetology school right now and I know she'll do it for me for less than $300.  Taking the class is only $99.  Plus I need her to know how to do it.


----------



## LBoogie (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get this done in the DC area?


----------



## shae101s (Mar 26, 2009)

foxxylisa1025 said:


> I have 3c hair and my sister is 4a.  We have never gotten straight hair using bkt.  Like another poster says, your hair does get looser and looser the more you use it, but ours has never gotten straight.  The healthier your hair is the less straight it will get.  I have a friend who is 4a/b with horribly damaged hair.  After doing her bkt, the damanged airs were straight after she washed her hair and the less damaged parts were curly/wavy.  Most of her hair is/was damaged though.  I think having straight hair after the process is not a good sign b/c it is indicative of serious damage (unless of course you have a relaxer then it makes sense).




Wait so your hair if natural has to be damaged? DontSpeakDefeat, her dd was transitioning, with healthy natural I believe 4a/4b hair and it came out straight, and that girl, Brittany I think her name is, she had 4a/4b natural and no damage prior to it, and her results were fab. I'm confused. So if my hair is healthy, you're saying it's not a "good" sign if I get good results?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 27, 2009)

shae101s said:


> Wait so your hair if natural has to be damaged? DontSpeakDefeat, her dd was transitioning, with healthy natural I believe 4a/4b hair and it came out straight, and that girl, Brittany I think her name is, she had 4a/4b natural and no damage prior to it, and her results were fab. I'm confused. So if my hair is healthy, *you're saying it's not a "good" sign if I get good results?*



i dont agree with this.  if ur hair is damaged it will be a more NOTICEABLE improvement,  but the results are EXCELLENT on natural hair too, they just dont last as long and if ur hairs already super healthy perhaps ur used to it being shiny already.  You will, however, def notice it will be easier to detangle. again im a 3c, 4a.  dont know how 4b or 4zzzzzzz natural would turn out.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 27, 2009)

shae101s said:


> Wait so your hair if natural has to be damaged? DontSpeakDefeat, her dd was transitioning, with healthy natural I believe 4a/4b hair and it came out straight, and that girl, Brittany I think her name is, she had 4a/4b natural and no damage prior to it, and her results were fab. I'm confused. So if my hair is healthy, you're saying it's not a "good" sign if I get good results?


It doesn't matter whether the hair is natural or relaxed. The results are great regardless. If the hair is damaged the results will be more dramatic. That's it.


----------



## Hairsofab (Mar 30, 2009)

This is an interesting treatment. I don't think I would do this because of the price and temporariness of it. But I will be looking out for this in the future.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 31, 2009)

Supposedly it does not last as long on "virgin" hair but I think transitioning hair is in a different category since one has relaxed and virgin hair on one head. BKT probably saves the relaxed ends from breakage.


----------



## ella_belle (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm a newbie and I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of trying this out (my mum has insisted on the formaldehyde free, although I'm not too bothered - I'm a med student so I practically swim in the stuff on a regular basis). Just wondering what your hair regime is now, for anyone who has had it done? Do you still co-wash and DC as often as you did before (look at me, three days on the forum and I'm throwing these terms about like a pro)? Which products do you use - a lot of people have mentioned Elucence, but I'm not sure it's available in the UK.


----------



## Wanderland (Apr 3, 2009)

ella_belle said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newbie and I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of trying this out (my mum has insisted on the formaldehyde free, although I'm not too bothered - *I'm a med student so I practically swim in the stuff on a regular basis*). Just wondering what your hair regime is now, for anyone who has had it done? Do you still co-wash and DC as often as you did before (look at me, three days on the forum and I'm throwing these terms about like a pro)? Which products do you use - a lot of people have mentioned Elucence, but I'm not sure it's available in the UK.



We are on the exact same page.  I just order this off ebay earlier this week and felt comfortable doing so amid the health concern scare.  I've spent a semester 12 hrs a day in a room with formaldehyde fumes I can deal with applying a little to my hair for a small transient period of time.


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 3, 2009)

ella_belle said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newbie and I'm SERIOUSLY thinking of trying this out (my mum has insisted on the formaldehyde free, although I'm not too bothered - I'm a med student so I practically swim in the stuff on a regular basis). Just wondering what your hair regime is now, for anyone who has had it done? Do you still co-wash and DC as often as you did before (look at me, three days on the forum and I'm throwing these terms about like a pro)? Which products do you use - a lot of people have mentioned Elucence, but I'm not sure it's available in the UK.



Hey Ella Belle!  You go ahead, throwing those terms about!  And soon you'll be one of the few that has BKT'd, as well!  I hope you enjoy your results 

I have not BKT'd yet but I have researched A LOT and plan on BKTing soon.  I've asked around and I've learned that washing and heat wears on the process.  Whatever shampoo and conditioner you choose should be free of *Sodium Lauryl Sulfate* and must be free of *Sodium Chloride*.  I also read that it may be best to use a shampoo and conditioner that has keratin to refill areas with each wash.  FoxxyLissa1025 says she uses natural shampoos and her treatment lasts longer because of it.  

I don't know of popular brands overseas but maybe you could take a look at some labels?  Just make sure it doesn't have those two things.

I read an article that recommended Mill Creek's Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner.  You can read the article here.


----------



## ella_belle (Apr 5, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> I read an article that recommended Mill Creek's Keratin Shampoo and Conditioner.  You can read the article here.



Brilliant - thanks for that, I've been looking for a list of products that you can use with BKT, so that I can choose what works best for me. Hope everyone is still loving it!


----------



## SouthernTease (Apr 8, 2009)

I am a writer I was doing a story on keratin treatment and a local stylist offered to do the $400 treatment for free. I am supposed to do it on Monday. It is supposed to be the formaldehyde free version. Since I've done my research I am happy to get it done --even excited. The only thing I'm concerned about is them trying to "trim" my hair. It will be my first time going to a stylist in over 2 years. I'm super anxious about it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 8, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> I am a writer I was doing a story on keratin treatment and a local stylist offered to do the $400 treatment for free. I am supposed to do it on Monday. It is supposed to be the formaldehyde free version. Since I've done my research I am happy to get it done --even excited. The only thing I'm concerned about is them trying to "trim" my hair. It will be my first time going to a stylist in over 2 years. I'm super anxious about it.


 

Your hair looks fine. I would NOT let them trim it.


----------



## ella_belle (Apr 8, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> I am a writer I was doing a story on keratin treatment and a local stylist offered to do the $400 treatment for free. I am supposed to do it on Monday. It is supposed to be the formaldehyde free version. Since I've done my research I am happy to get it done --even excited. The only thing I'm concerned about is them trying to "trim" my hair. It will be my first time going to a stylist in over 2 years. I'm super anxious about it.



Don't let them get out a pair of scissors, much less pick them up. Go around the salon and move every pair of scissors as far away as you possibly can. Hide them if necessary. 

Seriously though, if you're firm about not wanting it trimmed, they probably won't push it. This article could be really good publicity for them after all!


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 8, 2009)

That's so exciting SouthernTease!  Good luck to you.  Hope you love your result.   Please share pics, either way?


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 8, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> I am a writer I was doing a story on keratin treatment and a local stylist offered to do the $400 treatment for free. I am supposed to do it on Monday. It is supposed to be the formaldehyde free version. Since I've done my research I am happy to get it done --even excited. The only thing I'm concerned about is them trying to "trim" my hair. It will be my first time going to a stylist in over 2 years. I'm super anxious about it.


 

Keep us updated


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 8, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hey Ella Belle!  You go ahead, throwing those terms about!  And soon you'll be one of the few that has BKT'd, as well!  I hope you enjoy your results
> 
> I have not BKT'd yet but I have researched A LOT and plan on BKTing soon.  I've asked around and I've learned that washing and heat wears on the process.  Whatever shampoo and conditioner you choose should be free of *Sodium Lauryl Sulfate* and must be free of *Sodium Chloride*.  I also read that it may be best to use a shampoo and conditioner that has keratin to refill areas with each wash.  FoxxyLissa1025 says she uses natural shampoos and her treatment lasts longer because of it.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest this, which I have in my closet, it sounds like it would be perfect for this.... let me run and check the label...

*Shampoo:*
Ingredients: Deionixed Water, Sodium Myreth Sulfate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Cocamphoacetate Lauramide, Panthenol (Provitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Keratin, Henna Extract, Chamomile Extract, Nettle Extract, Rosemary Extract, Comfrey Extract, Quillaja Extract, Barley Extract, Balsam Peru, Apple Pectin, Allantoin, Sodium Caseinate, Zinc Chloride, Magnesium Citrate, Disodium EDTA, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Aloe Vera Gel, Octyl Dimethyl PABA, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, Organic Essential Oil, Propylparaben, Fragrance, Caramel. 

*Conditioner:*
Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Cottonseed Oil, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol (provitamin B5), Balsam Peru, Olive Oil, Retinyl Palmitate vitamin A), Cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), Tocopherol (vitamin E), Rosemary Extract, Barley Extract, Hydrolyzed RNA, Hydrolyzed DNA, Octyl Dimethyl PABA, PEG-100 Stearate, Sodium Caseinate, Sodium Hydroxide, Corn Oil, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Diazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance, Carmine, Caramel.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Apr 8, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> I am a writer I was doing a story on keratin treatment and a local stylist offered to do the $400 treatment for free. I am supposed to do it on Monday. It is supposed to be the formaldehyde free version. Since I've done my research I am happy to get it done --even excited. The only thing I'm concerned about is them trying to "trim" my hair. It will be my first time going to a stylist in over 2 years. I'm super anxious about it.



doesnt look like you need a trim to me (from ur siggy pic) so DONT DO IT! i tell them as soon as i get in the chair that im not trimming no matter what they say or how they think it looks - lol.  ur hair looks great by the way - is that ur natural color?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Apr 8, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hey Ella Belle!  You go ahead, throwing those terms about!  And soon you'll be one of the few that has BKT'd, as well!  I hope you enjoy your results
> 
> I have not BKT'd yet but I have researched A LOT and plan on BKTing soon.  I've asked around and I've learned that *washing and heat *wears on the process.  Whatever shampoo and conditioner you choose should be free of *Sodium Lauryl Sulfate* and must be free of *Sodium Chloride*.  I also read that it may be best to use a shampoo and conditioner that has keratin to refill areas with each wash.  FoxxyLissa1025 says she uses natural shampoos and her treatment lasts longer because of it.
> 
> ...



I've never heard that heat wears it down.  that sounds weird considering the whole point is to be able to use heat more easily and with less effort if you do not want to airdry.  did u hear this on several different sites?


----------



## justnotsure (Apr 8, 2009)

I did it!  I took the plunge and did the BKT on my hair.  You can see the pictures in my fotki!


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 8, 2009)

justnotsure said:


> I did it!  I took the plunge and did the BKT on my hair.  You can see the pictures in my fotki!



Wow, looks beautiful, Not sure!!  Seems like you were sure about this one


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 8, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> I've never heard that heat wears it down. that sounds weird considering the whole point is to be able to use heat more easily and with less effort if you do not want to airdry. did u hear this on several different sites?



I think so.... but I have read soooo much about BKT in just the last week that I can't be sure.  I don't think it means heat will damage the BKT; more like excessive heat may cause it to last a shorter period than if you used less.  But, again, it's second hand for me.  I have not yet done the BKT.  This is only from reading some opinions.  And there really aren't many of those (opinions) about BKT online.  Not from authorities, anyway.


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys!  Another good shampoo might be the WEN cleansing conditioner.  Or, better yet, for cheaper, you could get similar ingredients but over half the cost with Sally's WEN knock-off, Hair One.  There's a lhcf thread devoted to it here.

WEN® Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner
Water (Aqua), Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Prunus Serotina (Wild Cherry) Bark Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Hydrolyzed Wheat, Protein, Panthenol, Butylene Glycol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Polysorbate 60, PEG-60 Almond Glycerides, Amodimethicone, Citric Acid, Menthol, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Fragrance (Parfum, Limonene.


----------



## MarieB (Apr 8, 2009)

Too funny! I just bought the Hair One Jojoba today; I am giving all my sodium chloride products to my DIL!


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 8, 2009)

MarieB said:


> Too funny! I just bought the Hair One Jojoba today; I am giving all my sodium chloride products to my DIL!



I love the ingredients in this!  Please let us know how it feels on your BKT'd hair.

I'm gathering all of the supplies I need for my BKT journey now even though I don't expect to get my BKT until this summer.  I'm torn, though.  I love the ingredients in the mill creek biotin shampoo, too:

Deionized water, biotin, hydrolyzed keratin, peppermint oil, hydrolyzed elastin, niacin, folic acid, panthenol (provitamin B5), organic aloe vera gel, organic essential oil, jojoba oil, inositol, barley extract, sodium myreth sulfate, cocamidopropyl betaine (coconut oil), octyl dimethyl PABA, styrene / acrylates copolymer, citric acid, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, botanical fragrance.

But all those "sodium ....." make me a little nervous.  What do you think?  I know technically only the sodium chloride is the no no but... the last thing I want is to damage my bkt result.


----------



## SouthernTease (Apr 9, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> That's so exciting SouthernTease!  Good luck to you.  Hope you love your result.   Please share pics, either way?



I will.



crazydaze911 said:


> doesnt look like you need a trim to me (from ur siggy pic) so DONT DO IT! i tell them as soon as i get in the chair that im not trimming no matter what they say or how they think it looks - lol.  ur hair looks great by the way - is that ur natural color?



I think it's the lighting my hair isn't that light.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 9, 2009)

*I was just surfing around and found this product on SickBay.biz and found this :scratchch - I'm really getting intrigued now...*












http://store.sickbay.biz/bionakeprbrk.html

[FONT=arial, helvetica]The Premiere Brazilian Keratin System can be used on all kinds of hair, leaving them healthier, shinier, frizz free, straight or with natural waves for a period of up to three months. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*PROFESSIONAL USE ONLY* [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*How does it works?* 
The Premiere Brazilian Keratin System, considering the way it works and results obtained, could be called a "Keratin based deep leaving conditioner", keratin is the primary protein of the skin, hair and nails that leaves the hair healthy, silky and shiny. The action of the well-balanced and time-tested formulation of the "Premiere Brazilian Keratin System" is immediately felt and sn right after the first application. Once the hair is washed with a purifying shampooo to remove all the cosmetics build-up and the fissures and oxidated points are exposed, the reconstructive and beneficial ingredients of KeraHair are applied and start to act inside the hair shaft. Hydrolyzed human keratin, vitamins, moisturizers and other reconstrutive ingredients are put back where they belong, for a healthier, soft and shinier hair. All these ingredients are the sealed inside the hair through the action of th heat of a blow dryer and of a flat iron. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Directons:* [/FONT]


[FONT=arial, helvetica]
[*]Wash the hair with a deep cleansing shampoo to remove all styling products and to open the hair cuticle. Towel dry the hair.
[*]Divide the hair in 4 to 5 sections, Apply Keratin on each section. You may have to take smaller sections of each division to assure that every strand of hair receives the treatment.
[*]Blow-dry with a round/paddle brush. Very important each section is completely brushed and blow-dried.
[*]Divide again the head in 4 to 5 sections and flat iron each section to seal the keratin into the hair, style as desired. May use styling tools of any kind or silicon/oil drops.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Caution:* This product may contain ingredients, which may cause skin irritation to certain individuals and a premilinary reaction test, (drop behind the earsfor 5 minutes), must be performed. If a reaction occurs (redness of skin), DO NOT apply this treatment. The professional applying this product should wear gloves and avoid contact with the eye. If contact with eyes is made, wash the eyes with plenty of water and call your doctor. [/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica]*Ingredients:* Water, Cyclomethicone, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut Oil), Olea Europea(Olive Fruit Oil, Certylesters, Arachis, Hypogae (Peanut) Oil, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Sorbitol, Silk Animo Oil, Polyacrymide, C13-14 Isoparaffin, Laureth-7 DMDM Hydantion, Hydroxyethycellulose, Stearalkonium Chloride, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Cetearyl Alcohol, Amodimethicome, Octoxynol-40, Isolaureth-6, Propylene Glycol, Premiere Brazilian Keratin System (Keratin Amino Acids 150 M.W.), Dimethicone PEG-8 Meadowfoamate, Magnesium PCA, Zinc PCA, Manganese PCA, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, Oenothera Beinnis (Evening Primorose) Oil, Sosa Canina (Rose Hips) Fruit Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Panthothenic Acid (Vitamin B5), Ceteareth-5, Methyl Gluceth-20, Magnesium Sulfate, Panthenol, Citric Adcid, Methylyparaben, Propylparaben, Formaldehyde, Benzyl Benzoate, Benzyl Salicylate, Limonene, Linalool, Yellow 5 (CI 19140), Red, Cyclopentasiloxane, Cylamethicone, Dimethicone, Phenyl Trimechicone, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Triticumvulgare (Weat) Germ Oil, Canola Oil (Canola, Huile de Colza), Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Ethylehyxl Methoxycinnamate, Hydroxysioheyl 3-Cyclohexenecarboxaldelnyde and Fragrance. [/FONT]

This is the entire system at Just Beauty Products...
http://www.justbeautyproducts.com/proddetail.cfm?ItemID=1802
[FONT=arial, helvetica]




[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]The Premiere Brazilian Keratin System can be used on all kinds of hair, leaving them healthier, shinier, frizz free, straight or with natural waves for a period of up to three months. [/FONT]

*Bio Naza Kerahair Premiere Brazilian Keratin System. Group of 4.* *This group contains:*

*(1)Bio Naza Cosmetics KeraHair Purifying Shampoo Of 16 Oz.*

     * Deep Clarifies
    * Removes Residual Buildup
    * Opens the Cuticle
    * Prepares the hair for treatments

*(1)Bio Naza Kerahair Premiere Brazilian Keratin System 16 Oz.*

The KeraHair Premiere Brazilian Keratin System is a revolutionary hair reconstructor and volume reducer treatment that eliminates frizzy hair, leaving it straight or wavy, healthy and shinning for up to three months. It works on all kinds of hair, differing only in the way it is applied.
Considering the way it works, we could call it a Deep Leaving Conditioner in which the major ingredient is keratin extracted from human hair. KeraHair- Premiere Brazilian Keratin Sytem was developed and being used by its developer since the early 2001 and is now on its third and improved version. Today you can color, highlight and wash the hair on the same day the treatment is applied.
You can wash your hair with shampoo and conditioner, swim, and go to beach on the same day, without being afraid of losing the effect of KeraHair- Premiere Brazilian Keratin System.

*(1)Bio Naza Cosmetics KeraHair Daily Conditioner Of 16 Oz.*

     * Hair Moisturizer
    * Daily Conditioner
    * Heals over-processed
    * Extends KeraHair Treatment and Haircolor up to 100% longer

*(1)Bio Naza Cosmetics KeraHair Daily Shampoo Of 16 Oz.*

     * Adds Shine
    * Daily use
    * Moisturizes
    * Repairs
    * Retains Color



*Bio Naza Kerahair Premiere Brazilian Keratin System. Group of 4.* 


*Any knowledge / experiences with this product ladies?  At first glance I was not able to tell the percentage of formaldehyde in this product. I like the fact that it is a complete system.  *


----------



## healthytext (Apr 9, 2009)

I was looking at KeraHair on eBay. It contains 1.6% formaldehyde and the listing claimed that there would be no fumes or irritation during the ironing process, not sure I believe that though.


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 9, 2009)

ok where on earth can i find the Advanced Keratin Treatment?


----------



## healthytext (Apr 9, 2009)

This is the only place I've seen the Advanced Keratin for sale. If you happen to know a professional stylist then you might be able to order directly from Lasio. 

Soft-Liss is looking pretty good to me and the price isn't too bad. Here are some before and after photos. I also found a forum post with tons of great BKT info and some before/after pictures: Meet the Brazilian Keratin and YOUR BKT stylist

Here's a helpful tidbit from that post:


> Formaldehyde is frequently identified in these products through the names of its derivatives, such as quaternium-15, formalin, formalina, octyl aldehyde, methanediol, formic aldehyde, aldehyde formique, capryl aldehyde, methylene glycol, ethyl, methanol, methyl aldehyde, imidazolidinyl urea, diazolidinyl, morbicid acid, and oxymethylene, amongst others.


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks, i'm going to have to go with another brand because $400 is waay to steep for me.


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 9, 2009)

MissRissa said:


> thanks, i'm going to have to go with another brand because $400 is waay to steep for me.



Global Keratin has a formaldehyde free version at http://bestkeratin.com.  Their 16.9 ounce is about half the price of their 33.8oz that runs $320.  You have to call their corporate office to order it because it is not on the site.

Their 2% and 4% formaldehyde formulas are a bit cheaper; $150 for 16.9 ounces.  That's enough for 5 treatments or so.


----------



## MarieB (Apr 9, 2009)

That's good news; I'm gonna have to make a spreadsheet of all the stuff I've made notes on to figure out what will give me the best bang for my buck as I plan to do the next treatment myself (bought a new flatiron that gets up to 450 degrees yesterday!).


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 9, 2009)

MarieB said:


> That's good news; I'm gonna have to make a spreadsheet of all the stuff I've made notes on to figure out what will give me the best bang for my buck as I plan to do the next treatment myself (*bought a new flatiron that gets up to 450 degrees yesterday*!).



Good for you!  I'm gathering my tools, too!  I ordered my chosen shampoo and conditioner today!  I have a FHI that I bought a few months ago (that I've only used on myself once lol) and I just bought a root straightener suggested by Brittany.  She has great 4a/b hair and has been BKTing for over a year.  Has great swang with BKT and she recommends a root straightener to get the roots as straight as possible.  She recommends the R Session ($170 ) but I bought a less expensive one.  Goes up to 450 degrees, but it's not ceramic, thus the price difference.  http://www.amazon.com/Babyliss-BABG...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1239325720&sr=1-1

I just want a smooth bouncy roller set with flat ironed roots on BSL hair.  I'm hoping BKT can help me get the look I want while keeping my hair strong while it gets to the length I want.


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 15, 2009)

I am still confused about whether or not this is permanent. I would like to do it but only if it is guaranteed to wear off after time. Is there anyone who is natural who has used this and there hair reverted back?  I do want to try this though!

these three abide, faith, hope, and love...


----------



## SouthernTease (Apr 15, 2009)

MarieB said:


> That's good news; I'm gonna have to make a spreadsheet of all the stuff I've made notes on to figure out what will give me the best bang for my buck as I plan to do the next treatment myself (bought a new flatiron that gets up to 450 degrees yesterday!).



Everyone should be that vigilant. I learned from the guy at Coppola that very curly-kinky hair doesn't need that much heat. Something about our hair type is super fragile so they only used 410-430 degrees on me using a CROC iron. So be careful. He also said CROC irons are the only irons that can maintain the heat without lowering the temp but he might have just been trying to sell the crocs. I didn't mention this but the flat ironing technique was very meticulous, particular, intricate and it took forever.


----------



## dany06 (Apr 16, 2009)

Remember that an open bottle of any BKT usually expires within 1 year. An unopened bottle typically expires 2 to 3 years. So if you plan to purchase a huge 32 oz bottle make sure that you are able to use it all roughly in a year.


----------



## dany06 (Apr 16, 2009)

This is the only sight that I have found to show the gradual effects of the BKT.  http://www.unsprung.net Just check out the gallery section for the Brazilian.  It really shouldn't even concern you how your hair looks right after the treatment because that tells you nothing. The true test is to see how it looks and acts after the first wash and beyond.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 16, 2009)

Liquid Keratin at Ulta ~ Has anyone tried this?  If so, were the results pretty good?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumping!!!!!


----------



## dany06 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been analyzing the ingredients for various shampoos used for BKT aftercare/maintenance. They dont use anything with the word sodium not just sodium chloride. They dont even use sodium  lauryl/laureth sulfates. This doesn't mean that these products do not contain sulfates. Many of them use ammonium laureth/lauryl sulfates which are harsher that the sodium ones. I guess this helps if you want to constantly use serums to bring extra shine and softness to your hair. I cant suggest anyone not to use them because these shampoos provide extra keratin (extend the treatment) and removes cones & buildup. 

 Im not sure what Global Keratin uses in their brand products but they use to recommend Elucence which is suppose to be gentle. Elucence does contain Sodium Myreth Sulfate which is coconut derived. The reasons they may have stopped offering those products because they lack keratin and they contain sodium. Also many people using Coppola stated that the training classes mentioned not to use pureology shampoos. They said for some reason it strips the treatment even though it lacks sodium. I've read this info by people who administer BKTs on more than one hair board.

So take this as a mild warning. Just be careful with what you put in your hair. FYI semi permanent dyes does do a little bit of stripping. Even after the 2 weeks you are suppose to wait.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 16, 2009)

dany06 said:


> This is the only sight that I have found to show the gradual effects of the BKT.  http://www.unsprung.net Just check out the gallery section for the Brazilian.  It really shouldn't even concern you how your hair looks right after the treatment because that tells you nothing. The true test is to see how it looks and acts after the first wash and beyond.


This link is the business http://www.unsprung.net/BKT.html
:Thankyou:

ETA: What are the "bends" they are referring to on that site?


----------



## sydwrites (Apr 16, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Liquid Keratin at Ulta ~ Has anyone tried this? If so, were the results pretty good?


 
I've tried it, I like it but I doubt the results are anywhere near the BKT. I have put a couple of posts and pics on my blog, and I definately had shinier, smoother, and reduced frizz hair.  My curl didn't really loosen but my twists did hand a little longer, nothing drastic, but a little.  I dont believe it has the formeldahyde or the ether (whats in the formeldahyde free versions) so thats probably why the difference.


----------



## SouthernTease (Apr 16, 2009)

I updated again on the blog. It's after my first wash. I'm going back again to the salon again next week so it will be a couple of weeks before I post pics of my wet hair but after that I want to update like everytime I wash. My curl pattern did loosen quite a bit so it will be interesting to watch it fade out. I wanted to wear my hair straight for a few weeks since I've been wearing it natural in buns and updos like everyday for 2 years. Needed a change badly. I'm happy with how it looks and feels but I am looking forward to getting my curls back but I'm straight for the next few months. Back to curlformers sets and silkwraps!


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Gorgeous, Southerntease!  I'm tripping that that is just blow dried hair.  I may be able to get my smooth bouncy roller set, after all... might take a couple applications, but I can hardly wait.


----------



## ella_belle (Apr 25, 2009)

Ladies who have BKT (I took the plunge in the end, and so far I LOVE it), what do you use as a daily moisturiser? If at all?


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 25, 2009)

ella_belle said:


> Ladies who have BKT (I took the plunge in the end, and so far I LOVE it), what do you use as a daily moisturiser? If at all?



So glad you're enjoying it, Ella belle.  I bought the hawaiian silky 14-n-1.  But any moisturizer you like without sodium chloride is fine.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 25, 2009)

ella_belle said:


> Ladies who have BKT (I took the plunge in the end, and so far I LOVE it), what do you use as a daily moisturiser? If at all?



I haven't used any because my hair feels "moist" and very strong.  It really doesn't feel like it needs anything.  I still love my hair and I LOVE how my rollerset came out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Veejee said:


> I haven't used any because my hair feels "moist" and very strong.  It really doesn't feel like it needs anything.  *I still love my hair and I LOVE how my rollerset came out!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hoping there will be.... pics?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 25, 2009)

I kept using my Herbal Essences LTR leave-in and coconut oil, although it did not feel like I needed to use anything.




ella_belle said:


> Ladies who have BKT (I took the plunge in the end, and so far I LOVE it), what do you use as a daily moisturiser? If at all?


----------



## Wanderland (Apr 25, 2009)

So far I haven't used anything because like veejee said my hair felt "moist" already.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 25, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hoping there will be.... pics?



Yes ma'am!  I am going to update my Fotki a little later today.  I wrapped it but I haven't styled it yet because I'm vegging today..lol.


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 25, 2009)

Veejee BKT really agrees with your hair; it looks lovely!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wanderland said:


> So far I haven't used anything because like veejee said my hair felt "moist" already.



i third that.  sometimes out of guilt since i dont trim i'll put some light jane carter on the ends


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 30, 2009)

those of you who purchased single applications of bkt, could you post your seller's info in this thread?

Thanks Bunches!


----------



## crazydaze911 (May 4, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> Veejee BKT really agrees with your hair; it looks lovely!



OMG Pinkskates -ur hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad u took the plunge


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 6, 2009)

...anyone???



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> those of you who purchased single applications of bkt, could you post your seller's info in this thread?
> 
> Thanks Bunches!


----------



## PinkSkates (May 6, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> OMG Pinkskates -ur hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad u took the plunge


 
Thank you chica! 
After seeing the beautiful results you, Veejee and SouthernTease achieved and after doing my homework, I felt very comfortable with my decision.


----------



## me-T (May 9, 2009)

what about going swimming? would a swim cap be necessary?


----------



## crazydaze911 (May 11, 2009)

me-T said:


> what about going swimming? would a swim cap be necessary?



If you want the BKT to last and get ur moneys worth, i would use a cap.


----------



## hothair (May 11, 2009)

I think I posted in another thread, going into 5 weeks, treatment seems to be wearing off, still relatively easy to detangle/style/straighten, but not as silky straight after washing (ie with no products, styling) I'm going to do my 2nd treatment this week...


----------



## Jenn22588 (May 28, 2009)

Has anyone had frizzy hair after BKT. I did it last night and my hair does feel stronger but it is just as frizzy as it would be without the treatment. It's not raining but it is humid (supposed to rain tonight). I don't know what I did wrong. My flat iron only goes to 410 but I swiped each piece until it was no longer tacky like the directions said. Sometimes it was less than 10 times. Maybe it wasn't strong enough? It was 1.75%. I didn't do it to have silky straight hair but I would like it to be presentable for the 3-4 days before I wash.


----------



## PinkSkates (May 28, 2009)

Jenn22588 said:


> Has anyone had frizzy hair after BKT. I did it last night and my hair does feel stronger but it is just as frizzy as it would be without the treatment. It's not raining but it is humid (supposed to rain tonight). I don't know what I did wrong. My flat iron only goes to 410 but I swiped each piece until it was no longer tacky like the directions said. Sometimes it was less than 10 times. Maybe it wasn't strong enough? It was 1.75%. I didn't do it to have silky straight hair but I would like it to be presentable for the 3-4 days before I wash.


 
I have had no problems with my hair since doing the BKT. But from what I have been reading on various hair forums ladies are:
1. not following the directions properly
2. the adjustments they are making to the directions to suit their hair are wrong
3. using way too much product for the amount of hair on their heads
4. hair/scalp is in too poor of condition for successful BKT results
5. not everyone has the skills/techniques to properly do the BKT on their hair.


----------



## kitamay (May 28, 2009)

Do any of you still rollerset or do braid outs? I noticed that when I tried to do a rollerset using hot rollers, they didn't last the full day. My hair was straight within a few hours, lol. When I frenchbraided my hair this week, my waves are not quite as tight as they used to be. I did my BKT on May 9th. Maybe it's too soon to start wearing styles that aren't straight?! Thoughts anyone, comments...


----------



## addaboutmyhair (May 28, 2009)

crazydaze911 said:


> if you wash ur hair once a month, will it last longer?


 
Yes. But it would really be better to do it yourself and wash your hair normally if you're trying to save money. You're going to have new (un BKTd) growth anyway.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (May 28, 2009)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5k_nWBLd84&NR=1
> 
> This Prevana is sounding REAALLLYY good. It says it DOESNT use formaldehyde, so I'm guessing it uses Ether  I rather formaldehyde than ether...
> 
> ...


  Isn't Pravana permanent?


----------



## addaboutmyhair (May 28, 2009)

ella_belle said:


> Ladies who have BKT (I took the plunge in the end, and so far I LOVE it), what do you use as a daily moisturiser? If at all?


 
1 part aloe vera juice, 1 part vegetable glycerine, a little of whatever oil i'm feeling at the moment in a spray bottle


----------



## sheba1 (May 28, 2009)

Jenn22588 said:


> Has anyone had frizzy hair after BKT. I did it last night and my hair does feel stronger but it is just as frizzy as it would be without the treatment. It's not raining but it is humid (supposed to rain tonight). I don't know what I did wrong. My flat iron only goes to 410 but I swiped each piece until it was no longer tacky like the directions said. Sometimes it was less than 10 times. Maybe it wasn't strong enough? It was 1.75%. I didn't do it to have silky straight hair but I would like it to be presentable for the 3-4 days before I wash.



You know, my hair looks just like that after my bkt!  It always looks great and improves after the first wash, but my hair is so much like that immediately after.  I thought it would be different after the 2nd or 3rd, etc, but no, it always looks like that for my "cure period".  I just wash it out in 24 to 48 hours and keep it moving.  I love the results after the first wash so it's not been a biggie for me.  One thing that made a big difference was sabino moisture block.  The next day I put sabino over the treated hair and flat ironed through and got a much silkier result.  You can see the difference in my fotki between the first and second application; the second using the sabino after.

I, too, wondered if it was because I'm using a 2% solution?  Not sure, but my next treatment will be with rejuvenol to see if it is silkier with treatment in hair.  Rejuvenol still has a lower formaldehyde content but I've seen the result on other fine haired natural hair and the result seemed to be silkier, heavier hair with defined curls after wash.  That's definitely something I want.


----------



## Browndilocks (May 28, 2009)

What is QOD?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 28, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> You know, my hair looks just like that after my bkt!  It always looks great and improves after the first wash, but my hair is so much like that immediately after.  I thought it would be different after the 2nd or 3rd, etc, but no, it always looks like that for my "cure period".  I just wash it out in 24 to 48 hours and keep it moving.  I love the results after the first wash so it's not been a biggie for me.  One thing that made a big difference was sabino moisture block.  The next day I put sabino over the treated hair and flat ironed through and got a much silkier result.  You can see the difference in my fotki between the first and second application; the second using the sabino after.
> 
> I, too, wondered if it was because I'm using a 2% solution?  Not sure, but my next treatment will be with rejuvenol to see if it is silkier with treatment in hair.  *Rejuvenol still has a lower formaldehyde content but I've seen the result on other fine haired natural hair and the result seemed to be silkier, heavier hair* with defined curls after wash.  That's definitely something I want.


I want to try the rejuvenol for that reason too.  I had the SMB idea with BKT, it just seems they are the prefect complement.  Someone said a stylist recommends it in another thread.  They said it helps protect the treatment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 28, 2009)

Browndilocks said:


> What is QOD?


It's a brand of BKT, QOD Gold or QOD Max


----------



## cutenss (May 28, 2009)

I have the complete Pravana kit, including the flat iron in the exchange forum.  I believe that the kit is enough for 3 treatments, depending of the length of hair.  When I wash tomorrow, I am going to use SMB with a WNG.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=358355&highlight=pravana


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 29, 2009)

I am in happyville !  I washed my hair, combed it back with leave in and Pantene R&N warp & set, sat under my dryer. Hair dried 10 mins ... ready for pretty bangs and pony...!! Shinny STRAIGHT as a bone!! :wow:  I can workout at will now!!! 

MA = Mission accomplished!

ETA: It dried so fast and didn't need a lick of anything on it, and it was flowing when I walked! Swang! Bounce, body!  What!  I just bumped my bang with the iron on low, that was it!  Oh boy!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (May 29, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am in happyville ! I washed my hair, combed it back with leave in and Pantene R&N warp & set, sit under my dryer. Hair dried 10 mins ... ready for pretty bangs and pony...!! Shinny STRAIGHT as a bone!! :wow: I can workout at will now!!!
> 
> MA = Mission accomplished!


 
Yeah!!! I did my 2nd application last night, it came out fab!! Right now I plan to wash it out tomorrow but I might wait until Sunday.


----------



## PinkSkates (May 29, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am in happyville ! I washed my hair, combed it back with leave in and Pantene R&N warp & set, sat under my dryer. Hair dried 10 mins ... ready for pretty bangs and pony...!! Shinny STRAIGHT as a bone!! :wow: I can workout at will now!!!
> 
> MA = Mission accomplished!
> 
> ETA: It dried so fast and didn't need a lick of anything on it, and it was flowing when I walked! Swang! Bounce, body! What! I just bumped my bang with the iron on low, that was it! Oh boy!


 
Yay!!!! go on with yo bad self!Isn't it a wonderful feeling!


----------



## Browndilocks (May 29, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> It's a brand of BKT, QOD Gold or QOD Max



Thank you. 

I'm contemplating giving this BKT a try, since I get pressed regularly.  Still not sure...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 29, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> Yay!!!! go on with yo bad self!Isn't it a wonderful feeling!



I have no words. The BKT surpassed  my expectations and I am so thankful that I did not wait to get it.  I am glad I had the courage to jump out there because I have never had hair like this! LOL. If I have, its been so long I can't remember.  

I hear the QOD Gold is even better than the BKT brand that I used. I can't imagine how it could get better... More shine? More body, bounce & swing? More manageablity?  Less than zero tangles? How can it get better?



Browndilocks said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm contemplating giving this BKT a try, since I get pressed regularly.  Still not sure...


Do your research. Ask questions. Read everything you can find about the different products. Find ladies with similar hair types and goals and ask about their experience. Then you can make an informed decision.

This is it for me.


----------



## Dove56 (May 29, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am in happyville !  I washed my hair, combed it back with leave in and Pantene R&N warp & set, sat under my dryer. Hair dried 10 mins ... ready for pretty bangs and pony...!! Shinny STRAIGHT as a bone!! :wow:  I can workout at will now!!!
> 
> MA = Mission accomplished!
> 
> ETA: It dried so fast and didn't need a lick of anything on it, and it was flowing when I walked! Swang! Bounce, body!  What!  I just bumped my bang with the iron on low, that was it!  Oh boy!



AtlantaJJ, 

I was meaning to tell you your hair is so beautiful and shiny!!! I love how fast I can style my hair too, that fact alone is why I'll always BKT.  I still love it to lady!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 29, 2009)

Veejee said:


> AtlantaJJ,
> 
> I was meaning to tell you your hair is so beautiful and shiny!!! I love how fast I can style my hair too, that fact alone is why I'll always BKT.  I still love it to lady!!!!


Thank you 



I need my  button back!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 29, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I need my  button back!


 I KNOW.  I was thinking about this yesterday...where did the thankyou button go?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 29, 2009)

Veejee said:


> AtlantaJJ,
> 
> I was meaning to tell you your hair is so beautiful and shiny!!! I love how fast I can style my hair too, that fact alone is why I'll always BKT.  I still love it to lady!!!!


What do you think causes the hair to dry so quickly now? I was amazed. 

I didn't put hardly any product on my hair and no oil but it's moist and supple. How can that be?  My son said "mom your hair feels like silk" this morning.


----------



## Dove56 (May 29, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> What do you think causes the hair to dry so quickly now? I was amazed.
> 
> I didn't put hardly any product on my hair and no oil but it's moist and supple. How can that be?  My son said "mom your hair feels like silk" this morning.



Seriously, I can't figure it out! Maybe the new smoother cuticle doesn't let as much water into the strand? Honestly, the BKT is like magic...lol.


----------



## cutenss (May 29, 2009)

Isn't BKT the best!   I just washed my hair.  That was a breeze!  No knots on the ends of my hair.  I decided not to flat iron, and just put a ponytail to air dry to see what results I get.  I  being part of the BKT club.  It is the BEST THING EVER!!!


----------



## PinkSkates (May 29, 2009)

Okay Veejee, LD, and AtlantaJJ you ladies need to stop it!!!!!!
You all are really making it difficult for me to follow thru with my initial plan and let the BKT wear off my hair! 
At the way I'm loving BKT I just may become a BKT junkie and apply it every couple of months.


----------



## cutenss (May 29, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> Okay Veejee, LD, and AtlantaJJ you ladies need to stop it!!!!!!
> You all are really making it difficult for me to follow thru with my initial plan and let the BKT wear off my hair!
> At the way I'm loving BKT I just may become a BKT junkie and apply it every couple of months.




With results like that, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Jenn22588 (May 29, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> I have had no problems with my hair since doing the BKT. But from what I have been reading on various hair forums ladies are:
> 1. not following the directions properly
> 2. the adjustments they are making to the directions to suit their hair are wrong
> 3. using way too much product for the amount of hair on their heads
> ...



Thanks Pink, I've been thinking about doing it for a long time and when I saw you took the plunge I decided WTH. It could've been anything 3-5. I wasn't sure how much product to use. Ended up using about 2.5 oz. I couldn't tell with the gloves how saturated my hair was. My hair is also in bad shape lots of splits and single strand knots. But I figured the BKT would make it stronger and easier to straighten so I can S&D more easily. I'm not sure about the skills/technique part, I don't flat iron/blow dry very often but it usually turns out pretty good.


----------



## PinkSkates (May 29, 2009)

cutenss said:


> With results like that, why wouldn't you?


 
Aloha Cuteness,
...you know what you are so right!
I'm closely monitoring my hair for reasons to let the BKT wear off, but it's been a month now and my hair so agrees with the BKT!


----------



## sunshinne368 (May 29, 2009)

Ok ladies so my package arrived today!  I picked the Organic Thermo Fusion BKT! The instructions are a little different! 

1st Apply BKT to 30% damp hair
2nd You flat iron hair in the range of 380 to 450 F. Flat iron each section 5 to 10 times with out stopping.
3rd Wash hair with mild soap. 
4th apply conditioner or treatment ( which states for best results apply a treatment sold by the company that is not offered on the ebay site)
Finalize by drying the hair or using a flat ior and style.

The ingredients: Water, Cetaryl Alcohol, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Propelene Glycol, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimoium Methosulfate, Quatemium-33, Cetrimonium Chloride, Polyquatemium-7 Cethyl hexanoate, Bis-isobutyl Peg/pppg-25/35/Amodimethicone copolymer, Polysobate-80 Butylene Glycol, Morbicid Acid, Mineral oil, Hydrogenated Sterene/Butadoeme Copolymer, Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Fragances.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Jenn22588 (May 29, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> You know, my hair looks just like that after my bkt!  It always looks great and improves after the first wash, but my hair is so much like that immediately after.  I thought it would be different after the 2nd or 3rd, etc, but no, it always looks like that for my "cure period".  I just wash it out in 24 to 48 hours and keep it moving.  I love the results after the first wash so it's not been a biggie for me.  One thing that made a big difference was sabino moisture block.  The next day I put sabino over the treated hair and flat ironed through and got a much silkier result.  You can see the difference in my fotki between the first and second application; the second using the sabino after.



Thanks Sheba, you made me feel a little better. I don't think I'm going to wait to wash it out. Tonight will be 48 hours. I think I'll wash in the morning. I'll have to look for sabino in the local BSS. I don't want to wait for the mail.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 29, 2009)

I too was looking at this brand. Let me know how yours turns out! 




sunshinne368 said:


> Ok ladies so my package arrived today!  I picked the Organic Thermo Fusion BKT! The instructions are a little different!
> 
> 1st Apply BKT to 30% damp hair
> 2nd You flat iron hair in the range of 380 to 450 F. Flat iron each section 5 to 10 times with out stopping.
> ...


----------



## yodie (May 30, 2009)

Question for the ladies who have BKT'd....

Let's say your hair was recovering from breakage (something you learned about on the forum and it did more damage than good) and your strand is very weak.  Would you BKT now or wait until you have a healthier head of hair?

Thanks.


----------



## cutenss (May 30, 2009)

yodie said:


> Question for the ladies who have BKT'd....
> 
> Let's say your hair was recovering from breakage (something you learned about on the forum and it did more damage than good) and your strand is very weak.  Would you BKT now or wait until you have a healthier head of hair?
> 
> Thanks.




From what I have read, the more damaged the better.  Because this is keratin that is being infused into the hair, and that is what hair mostly made off, all the more better.  BKT clubbers chime in if I am wrong.


----------



## sheba1 (May 30, 2009)

cutenss said:


> From what I have read, the more damaged the better.  Because this is keratin that is being infused into the hair, and that is what hair mostly made off, all the more better.  BKT clubbers chime in if I am wrong.



Chiming because I agree


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 30, 2009)

yodie said:


> Question for the ladies who have BKT'd....
> 
> Let's say your hair was recovering from breakage (something you learned about on the forum and it did more damage than good) and your strand is very weak.  Would you BKT now or wait until you have a healthier head of hair?
> 
> Thanks.


I found that BKT did not heal my split ends. It made them less noticeable, they blend in better.  I trimmed an inch due to single strand knots, those get less pronounced but do not go away.   I plan to do S & Ds on my ends until T-giving and then perhaps get another trim.  Other than those things (that I can only see really) my hair appears to be the picture of health.

What do you have in your hair now? Are you natural? If so you may need to be  prepared to do them more often to keep them up.  If you have a relaxer or any damage related to a chemical process, the BKT will definately help.


----------



## yodie (May 30, 2009)

Thanks ladies.

I tried to hit the "Thanks" button and realized it was no longer there.

I'm natural with a sew in.  Something I used (may have been protein overload from MegaTek) really made my strand weak.  If pulled lightly, it just breaks/snaps.  My strands are split.  Good thing is that my hair is growing at the roots, so I am on my way to growing a new head of hair.  This time I'm keeping it simple and sticking to what I know works for me.  I can't keep messing up my progress.

I asked this question because I read someones negative post on BKT where she said it made her strand split open.  Heaven knows I don't want this happening to my already fragile strands.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 30, 2009)

MarieB said:


> That's good news; I'm gonna have to make a spreadsheet of all the stuff I've made notes on to figure out what will give me the best bang for my buck as I plan to do the next treatment myself (bought a new flatiron that gets up to 450 degrees yesterday!).





dany06 said:


> I've been analyzing the ingredients for various shampoos used for BKT aftercare/maintenance. They dont use anything with the word sodium not just sodium chloride. They dont even use sodium  lauryl/laureth sulfates. This doesn't mean that these products do not contain sulfates. Many of them use ammonium laureth/lauryl sulfates which are harsher that the sodium ones. I guess this helps if you want to constantly use serums to bring extra shine and softness to your hair. I cant suggest anyone not to use them because these shampoos provide extra keratin (extend the treatment) and removes cones & buildup.
> 
> Im not sure what Global Keratin uses in their brand products but they use to recommend Elucence which is suppose to be gentle. Elucence does contain Sodium Myreth Sulfate which is coconut derived. The reasons they may have stopped offering those products because they lack keratin and they contain sodium. Also many people using Coppola stated that the training classes mentioned not to use *pureology *shampoos. They said for some reason it strips the treatment even though it lacks sodium. I've read this info by people who administer BKTs on more than one hair board.
> 
> So take this as a mild warning. Just be careful with what you put in your hair. FYI semi permanent dyes does do a little bit of stripping. Even after the 2 weeks you are suppose to wait.





AtlantaJJ said:


> This link is the business http://www.unsprung.net/BKT.html
> :Thankyou:
> 
> ETA: What are the "bends" they are referring to on that site?


So stay away from Pureology products


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 30, 2009)

yodie said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I tried to hit the "Thanks" button and realized it was no longer there.
> 
> ...


I would say give this some time and see how everyone is doing at the end of the year with their hair and the BKT.  It is rather new and it is an "adventure" for most of us.  

Heck since I lost one head head of hair before I know I can grow it back so I didn't mind quiet so much taking a calculated risk.  My hair is healthy and could withstand a little abuse.

If your hair is already compromised, I would say wait to be on the safe side and just keep pampering it back to health.


----------



## yodie (May 30, 2009)

Just got my hair done today.  I have some shedding still, I guess because my strand is still weak and it snaps easily when wet.  The great news is that I have a nice amount of healthy new growth.  Yay!!


----------



## sunshinne368 (May 30, 2009)

Sorry ladies do to the DH taking the camra, I was not able to take any pic with the hair wet, so on Tues. with my next work I will do wash n go's. I will say that this time with bdry and flat iron , it took 45mins . Everyone at work loves it! Tonight will be the real test I have a pt on isolation, and those gowns cause you to sweat something terrible...we will see! 
Also ladies I used Henna a week before this tx!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 30, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> *I would say give this some time and see how everyone is doing at the end of the year with their hair and the BKT. It is rather new and it is an "adventure" for most of us. *
> 
> Heck since I lost one head head of hair before I know I can grow it back so I didn't mind quiet so much taking a calculated risk. My hair is healthy and could withstand a little abuse.
> 
> If your hair is already compromised, I would say wait to be on the safe side and just keep pampering it back to health.


 

I was thinking about this myself.  My hair does not snap like Yodies, but it is very sensitive because of Grave's Disease. I had to do some major conditioning to get it to retain length, so I have had to reconsider and "watch" this thread now that there are a few posts because of condition of hair. Granted my hair is in tip top shape  it CAN be, but when I say CAN I mean doing what I CAN do, because I still have an illness, and that does make my hair dryer and a little brittler.  So we'll see. I'll make a decision about this but I will take my time.

I will say I am loving what BKT is doing for everyone's hair here, so far, and I'm excited about it, even if I can't use it. I hope I can.... (don't mind me,  typical libra weighing scales debating back and forth).

Oh well I'll monitor and see...


----------



## SoCalli (May 31, 2009)

shae101s said:


> Wait so your hair if natural has to be damaged? DontSpeakDefeat, her dd was transitioning, with healthy natural I believe 4a/4b hair and it came out straight, and that girl, Brittany I think her name is, she had 4a/4b natural and no damage prior to it, and her results were fab. I'm confused. So if my hair is healthy, you're saying it's not a "good" sign if I get good results?



No, that is not what I'm saying.

I'm hella late with this reply.  My bad.  If your hair has been chemically straightened or your hair is natural, but damaged, bkt will make your hair straight.  This will be the end product after your first wash.  (My sister has a friend who is natural with unbelievably damaged hair.  Her hair was splitting up to her roots.  She refused to cut it so it kept getting worse and worse.  Anyway, after doing the treatment on her hair, she washed it and it was straight in some areas and wavy in others).

If your hair is natural and healthy, bkt will loosen the curls in your hair after your first wash.  (This is what happened to my sister and I).


----------



## sunshinne368 (May 31, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I was thinking about this myself. My hair does not snap like Yodies, but it is very sensitive because of Grave's Disease. I had to do some major conditioning to get it to retain length, so I have had to reconsider and "watch" this thread now that there are a few posts because of condition of hair. Granted my hair is in tip top shape it CAN be, but when I say CAN I mean doing what I CAN do, because I still have an illness, and that does make my hair dryer and a little brittler. So we'll see. I'll make a decision about this but I will take my time.
> 
> I will say I am loving what BKT is doing for everyone's hair here, so far, and I'm excited about it, even if I can't use it. I hope I can.... (don't mind me, typical libra weighing scales debating back and forth).
> 
> Oh well I'll monitor and see...


 
I was in the same boat, been thinking about this for about 1 yr now! So decided to take the plunge! I'm a Libra too!


----------



## sheba1 (May 31, 2009)

SoCalli said:


> If your hair is natural and healthy, bkt will loosen the curls in your hair after your first wash.  (This is what happened to my sister and I).



I've had a lot of questions as to how I kept so much curl, and I think this is the reason for me.  My hair was very healthy and kept much of the curl, even though it straightens more easily if I choose to.

SoCalli which bkt do you (did you?) use?


----------



## taz007 (May 31, 2009)

I apologize if this has been asked before but what is it about the BKT that gives such fantastic results?

Is it the formaldehyde?  The keratin?  The heat?

Could one just purchase keratin and bake it into the hair and get the same results?

I hope these aren't dumb questions


----------



## sheba1 (May 31, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before but what is it about the BKT that gives such fantastic results?
> 
> Is it the formaldehyde? The keratin? The heat?
> 
> ...



I don't think these are dumb questions, at all, Taz.  I wish I knew the answer.  I mean, it must be a combination of them all, right?  Because we know that keratin, by itself, can cause hair to be brittle and some experience protein "over load".  I wish I knew what it was exactly, also.  If anyone has ideas, I'm interested in hearing them.


----------



## Titansgirl (May 31, 2009)

yodie said:


> Just got my hair done today.  I have some shedding still, I guess because my strand is still weak and it snaps easily when wet.  The great news is that I have a nice amount of healthy new growth.  Yay!!



Congrats on taking the plunge......  I hope that you love the treatment as much as the rest of us!!!!


----------



## Titansgirl (May 31, 2009)

sunshinne368 said:


> Ok ladies so my package arrived today!  I picked the Organic Thermo Fusion BKT! The instructions are a little different!
> 
> 1st Apply BKT to 30% damp hair
> 2nd You flat iron hair in the range of 380 to 450 F. Flat iron each section 5 to 10 times with out stopping.
> ...




Your hair turned out GREAT!!! I used the Softliss brand, and the steps are similiar to the treatment you use.  It's similiar in the fact that the entire process is performed in one day. You don't have to wait 2 to 4 days before washing it out.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (May 31, 2009)

BKT Tip  How to sleep on hair before the wash step- after I flat ironed my hair I dry wrapped it every night for 3 days and covered with a silk scarf. My hair stayed straight, no bends or issues and I haven't had to touch it up once! My 1st treatment I had to flat iton at least 1 section  every morning before I waqshed it out. I'm washing it out tonight, just wanted to shar my tip.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 31, 2009)

yodie said:


> Just got my hair done today.  I have some shedding still, I guess because my strand is still weak and it snaps easily when wet.  The great news is that I have a nice amount of healthy new growth.  Yay!!


You did the BKT? What brand, you had it done at a salon? Details please!!


----------



## sheba1 (May 31, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You did the BKT? What brand, you had it done at a salon? Details please!!



  Yodie got a sew in; no bkt yet.  She's still deciding, for now.


----------



## Jenn22588 (May 31, 2009)

JayAnn0513 said:


> BKT Tip  How to sleep on hair before the wash step- after I flat ironed my hair *I dry wrapped it every night for 3 days and covered with a silk scarf.* My hair stayed straight, no bends or issues and I haven't had to touch it up once! My 1st treatment I had to flat iton at least 1 section  every morning before I waqshed it out. I'm washing it out tonight, just wanted to shar my tip.



This is what I did. I also kept it wrapped while I was home and did not have to touch up. I also wore it in a ponytail the 3rd day  I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## MarieB (May 31, 2009)

A)Glad to see the Thanks button back!

B) I wrapped every night, too! I did have to flat-iron after the first day because I get active in my sleep, apparently, but otherwise it's been a dream! I'm still air-drying...!


----------



## Mz DEE DEE (Jun 1, 2009)

Any one with a relaxer who's not transitioning using this regularly?? ...  This seems like a great stretching method but i want to know the time frame for alternating the BKT with the relaxer...


----------



## sunshinne368 (Jun 1, 2009)

Titansgirl said:


> Your hair turned out GREAT!!! I used the Softliss brand, and the steps are similiar to the treatment you use. It's similiar in the fact that the entire process is performed in one day. You don't have to wait 2 to 4 days before washing it out.


 

I was thinking of trying the softliss brand next. Do you need a license to purchase it?


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 1, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> Okay Veejee, LD, and AtlantaJJ you ladies need to stop it!!!!!!
> You all are really making it difficult for me to follow thru with my initial plan and let the BKT wear off my hair!
> At the way I'm loving BKT I just may become a BKT junkie and apply it every couple of months.



LOL! I was going to do the same thing and let the tx fade with time, intially, but with these results I'm going to BKT every three months.  Life is just TOO EASY with these treatment!


----------



## Titansgirl (Jun 1, 2009)

sunshinne368 said:


> I was thinking of trying the softliss brand next. Do you need a license to purchase it?



No you don't  have to have a license.  I ordered from the official website. 
www.softliss.com

I just love, love, love it!!!!


----------



## yodie (Jun 1, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You did the BKT? What brand, you had it done at a salon? Details please!!


 
No, just a regular press.

I know yall are probably sick of me talking about my shedding/breakage issues, but my hair only breaks when it's wet.  I have no problems with shedding/breakage after my hair has been styled. 
Maybe BKT will strengthen my hair to the point that I don't lose as much when it's wet. 

This shedding is thinning my hair.  I need stronger strands until my new growth replaces the strands that I already have. 

Almost time for me to redo my sew in.  I'll definitely post when I BKT.


----------



## yodie (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there a major difference between the all in one day BKT treatments, Softliss and Marcia Texteira (sp) vs. the BKT treatments that need to sit a few days, Global, QOD, Rejuvenol? 

I'm talking results wise.  
Thanks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 1, 2009)

yodie said:


> Is there a major difference between the all in one day BKT treatments, Softliss and Marcia Texteira (sp) vs. the BKT treatments that need to sit a few days, Global, QOD, Rejuvenol?
> 
> I'm talking results wise.
> Thanks.


I can't say because I only tried the OK Original Keratin which is the Chocolate Keratin... I don't have anything to compare it to.  I want to try Rejuvinol Keratin, I think its adds weight to fine hair.


----------



## Titansgirl (Jun 1, 2009)

yodie said:


> Is there a major difference between the all in one day BKT treatments, Softliss and Marcia Texteira (sp) vs. the BKT treatments that need to sit a few days, Global, QOD, Rejuvenol?
> 
> I'm talking results wise.
> Thanks.



Hi Yodie,  sorry about mistaken you for getting the BKT treatment.  I thought you were talking about the treatment when you were talking about your press.

In reference to the differences between treatments, it looks like the end results are the same for the different brands. I decided to use the Softliss brand because it stated that the main ingredient for the treatment is an organic compound.


----------



## yodie (Jun 1, 2009)

Titansgirl said:


> Hi Yodie, sorry about mistaken you for getting the BKT treatment. I thought you were talking about the treatment when you were talking about your press.
> 
> In reference to the differences between treatments, it looks like the end results are the same for the different brands. *I decided to use the Softliss brand because it stated that the main ingredient for the treatment is an organic compound.*




I was just researching Softliss and their site says formaldehyde free. Hmmm...

So many BKT options to choose from.


----------



## Titansgirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Yodi, I know!!  I ended up buying the 8oz package.  It came with the clarifying shampoo, the main treatment, & a hair mask(which is like a strong protei treatment).  I have already done two treatments(1 week apart).  The 2nd one got my hair so straight that I've decided that I won't do another treatment for at least two months or three.


----------



## yodie (Jun 1, 2009)

Do strong protein treatments loosen the curl?

Not to go off topic, but I noticed that my daily use of Megatek (so regret this) took most of my curl away.


----------



## tallnomad (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you still press your hair with the BKT?


----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 3, 2009)

tallnomad said:


> Can you still press your hair with the BKT?


Yep you sure can. I pressed my hair with my hot comb after my second shampoo with the BKT on my hair.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jun 3, 2009)

Goodness Im loving this thread.  Might try some myself.... eventually.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jun 3, 2009)

Titansgirl said:


> Hi Yodie,  sorry about mistaken you for getting the BKT treatment.  I thought you were talking about the treatment when you were talking about your press.
> 
> In reference to the differences between treatments, it looks like the end results are the same for the different brands. I decided to use the Softliss brand because it stated that the main ingredient for the *treatment is an organic compound*.



Organic just means carbon containing. Formaldehyde is organic.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jun 7, 2009)

I've be wondering....

When people do additional applications do you use the clarifiyiing poo? doesnt it have sodium that would strip away previous keratin??

I think I read that someone was actually doing touchups in between full treatments.  So I'm just thinking about possibly stripping any hair that still has keratin on it.


----------



## sheba1 (Jun 7, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I've be wondering....
> 
> When people do additional applications do you use the clarifiyiing poo? doesnt it have sodium that would strip away previous keratin??
> 
> I think I read that someone was actually doing touchups in between full treatments.  So I'm just thinking about possibly stripping any hair that still has keratin on it.



I use the clarifying shampoo each time.  It doesn't strip treatment completely.  There's a theory that it even "roughs up" the treatment that's already on the hair to help the new application adhere better.


----------



## Sunshinebaptiste (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm a Newbie to LHCF. I'm a natural (4 years in august), no chemicals; I got a Sinead O’Connor chop in Aug 2005. 

In an attempt to gain more manageability, in Feb 2009 I did a La Brasiliana BKT "test" on a small section along my left ear area (i.e. Kunta Kente world). The kinks eventually reverted but the protein treatment left the hairs still much softer (protein coating). In May 2009, I decided to do the Labrasiliana BKT but on the front half section of my head. Great results; similar to Sheba1's 2nd picture. The only drawback was the straight strands on both sides of my temple (which may be due to my different hair textures - i have 3 different textures on my head! back is super soft, middle is tight curls and left ear area is kunta kente world!! Crazy, huh?). To speed up the reversion process on the straight strands, I did an aggressive experiment mixing conditioner with table salt and left it overnight a couple of times and my stands reverted within days!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 11, 2009)

Sunshinebaptiste said:


> I'm a Newbie to LHCF. I'm a natural (4 years in august), no chemicals; I got a Sinead O’Connor chop in Aug 2005.
> 
> In an attempt to gain more manageability, in Feb 2009 I did a La Brasiliana BKT "test" on a small section along my left ear area (i.e. Kunta Kente world). The kinks eventually reverted but the protein treatment left the hairs still much softer (protein coating). In May 2009, I decided to do the Labrasiliana BKT but on the front half section of my head. Great results; similar to Sheba1's 2nd picture. The only drawback was the straight strands on both sides of my temple (which may be due to my different hair textures - i have 3 different textures on my head! back is super soft, middle is tight curls and left ear area is kunta kente world!! Crazy, huh?). To speed up the reversion process on the straight strands, I did an aggressive experiment mixing conditioner with table salt and left it overnight a couple of times and my stands reverted within days!!


 
Wow. I would not recommend throwin away the BKT  (money wise) but I'm glad you posted this because there was an issue with some naturals (not just on this site, I was viewing other sites for our hair type) believing hair wouldn't revert, that this is just another type of relaxer, and this shows that it does revert, and is only temporary. I'm natural and was quite confident that BKT is just a coating.

I know it was quite obvious to me how it worked as a coating, but sometimes people just want to hear it from someone who has been through the reversion process instead of just a theory.

Thanks for this post.


----------



## crazydaze911 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey ladies:
i just updated one of my older threads with reversion pics, but i wanted to post here as well.

first pic - second wash after BKT
second pic - 3 months later, this weeks wash

shrinkage is starting to come back and you can see the HUGE difference between my natural and relaxed ends - showing things are getting back to normal.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jun 12, 2009)

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Any one with a relaxer who's not transitioning using this regularly?? ... This seems like a great stretching method but i want to know the time frame for alternating the BKT with the relaxer...


 
 I want to know this too...


----------



## Mystic (Jun 12, 2009)

At the bottom of this link it states that color should not be done until 3 weeks after the treatment.  I am assuming it would be be the same advice for a relaxer.  I did remember reading/hearing that before on YouTube somewhere but I can't recall who said it.

http://ok-original-keratin.com/brazilian.htm
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]
_G. Refrain from         applying hair color for 3 weeks after the treatment. For best results we         recommend dying hair before the treatment – best is at the same day.          _[/FONT]


hairdrama:{ said:


> I want to know this too...


----------



## Mystic (Jun 12, 2009)

Is the Silk Amino Acid liquid compatible with BKT?  Meaning, can I still use conditioners with SAA in it if I did the BKT?


----------



## sheba1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mystic said:


> Is the Silk Amino Acid liquid compatible with BKT?  Meaning, can I still use conditioners with SAA in it if I did the BKT?



Sure!  I know I do.  Also several of my products contain keratin to fill in any areas as the treatment wears off.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 13, 2009)

Great!  Thanks Sheba1



sheba1 said:


> Sure!  I know I do.  Also several of my products contain keratin to fill in any areas as the treatment wears off.


----------



## luvn_life (Jun 15, 2009)

What do you ladies do to your hair when you go to sleep for the first days after the BKT?? I'm guess you can't tie it down...


----------



## sheba1 (Jun 15, 2009)

kyna323 said:


> What do you ladies do to your hair when you go to sleep for the first days after the BKT?? I'm guess you can't tie it down...



I actually pull it back and tie it down.  And any bends, I straighten in the morning.  I know some wrap their hair, also.


----------



## luvn_life (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, I know some that do it too. I just wanted to know what to do if you have any bends in you hair, cuz I sleep WILD!!!


----------



## Stella B. (Jun 15, 2009)

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Any one with a relaxer who's not transitioning using this regularly?? ...  This seems like a great stretching method but i want to know the time frame for alternating the BKT with the relaxer...



This is the main reason I want to try this BKT treatment! I know it would help stretchers go a long as they wanted to possibly even a few years without having to worry about breaking the bonds in the hair with a chemical relaxer. If worse comes to worse and you still wanted to relax, you would probably only have to relax about once a year!!


----------



## Jenn22588 (Jun 15, 2009)

kyna323 said:


> What do you ladies do to your hair when you go to sleep for the first days after the BKT?? I'm guess you can't tie it down...



I wrapped my hair. Normally my wraps have bent hair in the front because I don't do them tight enough but I had no problems after the BKT. I kept it wrapped the whole time I was in the house.


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Jun 16, 2009)

I made an appointment to have my hair done Friday!    I am so excited.  Straight hair in the summer! Hooray! I am transitioning and haven't had a relaxer since Oct 07.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 17, 2009)

You are going to LOVE it!  I am a BKT fanatic.  Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## peacelove (Jul 2, 2009)

Question - I want to get this done because my hair is porous. I found a stylist that I like and want to get it done from, but the problem is I wear my hair curly in the summer very often (see siggy). She claimed I would still be able to do this.. But everything I have read about this treatment says that it keeps the hair straight. 

Is there anyone here that is able to do a curly style still with this treatment?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 2, 2009)

peacelove said:


> Question - I want to get this done because my hair is porous. I found a stylist that I like and want to get it done from, but the problem is I wear my hair curly in the summer very often (see siggy). She claimed I would still be able to do this.. But everything I have read about this treatment says that it keeps the hair straight.
> 
> Is there anyone here that is able to do a curly style still with this treatment?


 Grab something to drink, some pop corn, and pull up a chair and hit "search" and "bkt" on the lhcf site. There are people like sheba1 who post pics of their hair curly after bkt and even products they used. Heck I think there might even be pics in this thread if you read through it.  If not, I know there are several with posts of lovely curls. in other threads


----------



## Jenn22588 (Jul 2, 2009)

peacelove said:


> Question - I want to get this done because my hair is porous. I found a stylist that I like and want to get it done from, but the problem is I wear my hair curly in the summer very often (see siggy). She claimed I would still be able to do this.. But everything I have read about this treatment says that it keeps the hair straight.
> 
> Is there anyone here that is able to do a curly style still with this treatment?



My hair curled right back up first time i washed it. My curls are elongated but that's it. My hair is in no way straight. I think the only way to make your hair straight permanently with bkt is with continued use without letting it wear off or using it with a relaxer. Like destiny said do a search. Youtube and fotki also have pics of curly hair after bkt


----------



## peacelove (Jul 9, 2009)

Ladies thanks for the replies. I have a relaxer in my hair - I forgot to mention that. So that was my concern. I still have curls with my relaxer. So I was curious if any relaxed heads have done this and wear their hair curly. Sorry - I was not clear!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 9, 2009)

peacelove said:


> Ladies thanks for the replies. I have a relaxer in my hair - I forgot to mention that. So that was my concern. I still have curls with my relaxer. So I was curious if any relaxed heads have done this and wear their hair curly. Sorry - I was not clear!


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=357209&highlight=bkt


----------



## sheba1 (Jul 10, 2009)

peacelove said:


> Ladies thanks for the replies. I have a relaxer in my hair - I forgot to mention that. So that was my concern. I still have curls with my relaxer. So I was curious if any relaxed heads have done this and wear their hair curly. Sorry - I was not clear!



Hey there, Peacelove.  Because you've had a process, more than likely any BKT will make your hair bone straight.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm getting close to doing BKT # 3 !! 

I'm a extra heavy sweater when I workout but the BKT seems to be hanging in there with me as a great solution!

Before my workout I put my hair in a high pony and tie a bandanna around my hairline. Then after I workout, I make sure my hair is smoothed into my pony tail position and then I tie a dry bandanna on while I'm showing. When I come out the shower, my hair is almost dry. I use a little hairveda gel to  make sure my bangs stay down and I'm ready to go.

I'm wearing ponytails mostly these days because I'm trying to strike a balance between healthy hair and healthy body.  Its working out well for me so far, so good!!


----------



## Mleah (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## LoveLongLocks (Mar 12, 2010)

Question BKT Ladies...

Has anyone achieved very long hair thanks to the treatment?
I notice lots of thickness and some growth, but I am on the fence about the treatment - b/c my hair is already long, I am afraid of heat damage and breakage...However, I would love to enjoy extended straight styles without heat damage.
any and all feedback is appreciated - thanks


----------



## MarieB (Mar 24, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> Question BKT Ladies...
> 
> Has anyone achieved very long hair thanks to the treatment?
> I notice lots of thickness and some growth, but I am on the fence about the treatment - b/c my hair is already long, I am afraid of heat damage and breakage...However, I would love to enjoy extended straight styles without heat damage.
> any and all feedback is appreciated - thanks


 
I can't say I've achieved very long hair, but I have gone from NL to grazing APL in the last year, so I can't complain. I was never able to retain like this with relaxers. I am transitioning and slowly cutting away relaxed ends and doing infrequent S&D's. My overall hair health has vastly improved, too. I pretty much air-dry to about 80 percent then do a quick blow-dry with a round brush. I only use my flat iron for BKTs .Sorry for the late reply, but HTH.


----------



## Sassyone (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Thinking about getting a bkt myself, but am a little nervous. Anyone available to post progress pics/updates on the health of their hair?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 24, 2010)

Sassyone said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thinking about getting a bkt myself, but am a little nervous. Anyone available to post progress pics/updates on the health of their hair?



Well, here's my hair in November (1st pic), and my hair now (second pic). I am almost six months into my transition, and BKT's are really helping to keep that transition going smoothly.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 24, 2010)

Angel that Soul Glo gif in your siggy makes me involuntarily wipe my face.  I guess I think activator is gonna come through the computer screen.  lol!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 24, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> Angel that Soul Glo gif in your siggy makes me involuntarily wipe my face.  I guess I think activator is gonna come through the computer screen.  lol!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 25, 2010)

...........


----------



## lane (Apr 18, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> ...........



bump bump!


----------

